# X-Cube 4 is Mass Producing Very Soon



## xb27 (Oct 30, 2010)

*X-Cube 4 is Mass Producing Very Soon (12+1 DIY sets on sale)*

X-Cube DIY kits is now on sale for 12set + 1blue for free
Please read this:
http://www.wretch.cc/blog/xb27/4892010

Assembly & lubrication of X-Cube





X-Cube 4x4 Inner Layer Improvement





This is the mass producing mold of the X-Cube 4







After a long time of testing, it will be on sell very soon






I have several image of its mass produce products here:

Those are springs of it 






Some of mass produce products(DIY kits)






The size of it is 6cm






With springs and screws





Surface of black one






The logo designed myself





X-Cube 4 is coming soon






Some videos of it:









I am still working hard finding the way to sell it to the world, if someone have idea please help me.

Thank's for your concern of X-Cubes


----------



## TK 421 (Oct 30, 2010)

Contact witeden, maybe they will sell your cubes


----------



## xb27 (Oct 30, 2010)

Thank you.
I will!


----------



## akiramejin (Oct 30, 2010)

How much will it be, and when can I order one?


----------



## theace (Oct 30, 2010)

You could ask lightake as well!


----------



## akiramejin (Oct 30, 2010)

Oh, and I can't see the pictures. :/


----------



## SixSidedCube (Oct 30, 2010)

Yeah, neither can I, but MAN that is an awesome looking cube!!


----------



## Mikon (Oct 30, 2010)

Better than a Maru 4x4x4? XD

Meffert's is a possibility too! Although... I prefer to buy something from lightake.


----------



## TK 421 (Oct 30, 2010)

i see it will be 28 $ or close to that (prediction)


----------



## Andreaillest (Oct 30, 2010)

Woo hoo! I've been waiting anxiously for it. Can't wait too see how it goes.

EDIT: The picture aren't working for me. Would you care to fix them, please?


----------



## boyscout (Oct 30, 2010)

at last!
(hopefully) perfect size and perfect mech.
Cant wait fo that.


----------



## bigbee99 (Oct 30, 2010)

I sent you a pm, I can't wait to try one of these out.


----------



## Me Myself & Pi (Oct 30, 2010)

My vote is for Mefferts. It's a great company.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 30, 2010)

My vote is against pi. as long as it's against pi, I don't care which company gets it.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Oct 30, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> My vote is against pi. as long as it's against pi, I don't care which company gets it.


 

AGREED!!!


----------



## xb27 (Oct 30, 2010)

akiramejin said:


> Oh, and I can't see the pictures. :/


 
Oh I see, wretch.cc always lost images from URL
I uploaded it to speedsolving, so now can you see it ?


----------



## Stefan (Oct 30, 2010)

Looks nice. (so yes, pictures became visible, thanks)

Adding washers might be good, to prevent the springs from scratching away the plastic.


----------



## vcuber13 (Oct 30, 2010)

i can see them, and what do you think the price will be roughly?


----------



## Kurbitur (Oct 30, 2010)

i would say lightake as you would sell most from them.


----------



## dillonbladez (Oct 30, 2010)

Kurbitur said:


> i would say lightake as you would sell most from them.


 
+1

Can't wait till these are available


----------



## Fire Cuber (Oct 30, 2010)

xb27 please give it to bigbee99. he well sell your cube


----------



## xb27 (Oct 30, 2010)

Stefan said:


> Looks nice. (so yes, pictures became visible, thanks)
> 
> Adding washers might be good, to prevent the springs from scratching away the plastic.


 
Thank's for your advice.
But the X-Cube mech wont need it because the plastic piece which is attach to the springs wont ratate itself!


----------



## Fire Cuber (Oct 30, 2010)

oh yes xb27 please show clearly how x-cube4 mech looks like


----------



## deadalnix (Oct 30, 2010)

Sound interesting. Do you think this is realluy better than maru and/or dayan's one ?


----------



## Fire Cuber (Oct 30, 2010)

deadalnix said:


> Sound interesting. Do you think this is realluy better than maru and/or dayan's one ?


 
yes i think this is better than both


----------



## Zarxrax (Oct 30, 2010)

Wow, I've been waiting for this for a long time. Looks like finally a 4x4x4 that I wont hate.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Oct 30, 2010)

Me Myself & Pi said:


> My vote is for Mefferts. It's a great company.


 
But for some reason I don't see Mefferts selling 4x4s that are made by a different company...


----------



## Fire Cuber (Oct 30, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> But for some reason I don't see Mefferts selling 4x4s that are made by a different company...


 
correct me if I'm wrong but i think this was an Eastsheen or an other brand (such as YJ), I've never seen any mini Meffert's 4x4 till now

http://mefferts.com/products/details.php?lang=en&category=13&id=106


----------



## theace (Oct 30, 2010)

Just saw the video. I am SO buying one~


----------



## Stefan (Oct 30, 2010)

xb27 said:


> Thank's for your advice.
> But the X-Cube mech wont need it because the plastic piece which is attach to the springs wont ratate itself!



Aha! Now I'm *really* glad I mentioned it . Interesting...



Fire Cuber said:


> yes i think this is better than both


 
What makes you think so? (And why do you think he was talking to you?)


----------



## Yes We Can! (Oct 30, 2010)

Awesome! I'm definitely getting one. I bet, Feliks could average sub-35 with it.
How much is it going to be?


----------



## joey (Oct 30, 2010)

It looks like Faz will sub-35 with the Dayan too.


----------



## Fire Cuber (Oct 30, 2010)

Stefan said:


> What makes you think so? (And why do you think he was talking to you?)


 
does I have to tell you why I think this is nicer? no, it's not my responsibility to do that.
and, so what if he wasn't even talking to me?


----------



## Stefan (Oct 30, 2010)

Fire Cuber said:


> does I have to tell you why I think this is nicer? no, it's not my responsibility to do that.



Um, yeah. It would be the nice and informative thing to do, though. Sorry, didn't know it's forbidden to be curious about why people hold an opinion.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Oct 30, 2010)

cool center piece design


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Oct 30, 2010)

Cornelius: he averaged 36.89 or something close to that (36.xy I know that), he posted in IRC last night. Won't be long til that sub35 happens 

I too am a bit anxious for this release. I only have an ES4x4 and storebought, I dislike them both. I will probably trade my AV for a LaLan4x4, but that'll depend on how long this release takes and the price


----------



## etw710 (Oct 30, 2010)

xb27 designed it himself, so it's his own brand. This cube is better than any 4*4 cube I've ever played since 2007, the time I start playing cubes.


----------



## theace (Oct 30, 2010)

the lanlan is sad. I have one. I'd prefer the mini qj any day. It locks up the same, turns the same and pops the same. The only difference is that the qj is far more comfortable and needs a little breaking in.


----------



## Tall5001 (Oct 30, 2010)

i am really just interested in the price i will probably buy it from cube depot if you decide to sell through him.


----------



## Sa967St (Oct 30, 2010)

YES.


----------



## Andreaillest (Oct 30, 2010)

Oh goodie, It's 6cm! I love my mni qj and all, but the lock ups are getting a tad annoying. The size is perfect for my small hands. Hopefully the price won't be too high. I love getting high quality inexpensive cubes.


----------



## SlapShot (Oct 30, 2010)

Thankfully it comes in white. It's nice to have a choice.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Oct 30, 2010)

I will buy one no matter the price. Because it's 1)made in Taiwan, 2)it's the X-cube, and 3)it's from PTT.
And it seems that it have a design that solves the misallignment problem completely.


----------



## ThumbsxUpx (Oct 30, 2010)

Since when has MeMyself&Pi been on this forum?? Hmmm, don't know how I missed that.

Don't care witch company it goes to BTW, I'm satisfied with my Maru


----------



## daniel0731ex (Oct 30, 2010)

ThumbsxUpx said:


> Since when has MeMyself&Pi been on this forum?? Hmmm, don't know how I missed that.
> 
> Don't care witch company it goes to BTW, I'm satisfied with my Maru


 
hmm, lemmethink....about 3 years now?


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Oct 30, 2010)

ThumbsxUpx said:


> Since when has MeMyself&Pi been on this forum?? Hmmm, don't know how I missed that.


 
You've only been here for a month. MM&P rarely posts. That's the reason.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Oct 30, 2010)

If you want to see him post more, make some V cube threads.

I'm very excited for this cube to come out, it looks amazing. The Mini QJ is good, but the lock ups get annoying. Is there any alignment issues, like the V6?


----------



## JTW2007 (Oct 30, 2010)

Hey, cool. Perhaps there will finally be a good 4x4 for tiny-handed people like myself.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Oct 31, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> If you want to see him post more, make some V cube* or KO *threads.
> 
> I'm very excited for this cube to come out, it looks amazing. The Mini QJ is good, but the lock ups get annoying. Is there any alignment issues, like the V6?


 
Fix'd.


----------



## hahahaha (Oct 31, 2010)

I was looking forward to maru, shengshou, or mf8+dayan, and now this came out! I need to know the price!

btw, watch the video. it's amazing.


----------



## Fire Cuber (Oct 31, 2010)

Stefan said:


> Um, yeah. It would be the nice and informative thing to do, though. Sorry, didn't know it's forbidden to be curious about why people hold an opinion.


 
well ok, i'll put the nice and informative things Here

I've seen the video and This video makes me thinks this cube is better than the 2 4x4s


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 31, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> I will buy one no matter the price. Because it's 1)made in Taiwan, 2)it's the X-cube, and 3)it's from PTT.


 
For once, I agree with you completely.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 31, 2010)

I've changed my pants several times. Upon the 3rd or 4th, I decided to close the pictures. However I feel that getting this cube is well worth carrying extra pants every time I solve.


----------



## TK 421 (Oct 31, 2010)

this is the best news i've heard in the 4x4 sector for a LOOOOOOOONG time


----------



## The Puzzler (Oct 31, 2010)

Put it in a store please!!!!


----------



## vcuber13 (Oct 31, 2010)

TK 421 said:


> this is the best news i've heard in the 4x4 sector for a LOOOOOOOONG time


 
what about fazs sub 30 with double parity?


----------



## y3k9 (Oct 31, 2010)

Looks like a good cube, I'd bring it to a competition to show everyone, and.... Sell via lightake!


----------



## TK 421 (Oct 31, 2010)

Me Myself & Pi said:


> My vote is for Mefferts. It's a great company.


 
WAAAAO, MeMySelfandPi is active again?

But he isn't active in u tube.

And the X-4, dimension please?

I'd like a 4x4 cube 0.5cm smaller than the EastSheen if it is possible...


----------



## TK 421 (Oct 31, 2010)

vcuber13 said:


> what about fazs sub 30 with double parity?


 
oh, i mean in the hardware section


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Oct 31, 2010)

TK 421 said:


> WAAAAO, MeMySelfandPi is active again?
> 
> But he isn't active in u tube.
> 
> ...


First post shows the cube next to a ruler, its 6cm. Idk how big an Eastsheen is.


----------



## TK 421 (Oct 31, 2010)

Inf3rn0 said:


> *First post shows the cube next to a ruler*, its 6cm. Idk how big an Eastsheen is.


 
Oh, I saw the post first with the broken images.



Stefan said:


> Looks nice. (so yes, pictures became visible, thanks)
> 
> Adding washers might be good, to prevent the springs from scratching away the plastic.





xb27 said:


> Thank's for your advice.
> *But the X-Cube mech wont need it because the plastic piece which is attach to the springs wont ratate itself!*




my first thought, good job noticing that. Although it wouldn't be possible for the inner mech where the springs sits to not rotate


----------



## TK 421 (Oct 31, 2010)

Inf3rn0 said:


> *Idk how big an Eastsheen is*.


 
ES 4x4 type A= 6x6x6 cm

so i'd would like the x-cube 4 to be 5.5 x 5.5 x 5.5 cm


----------



## BigGreen (Oct 31, 2010)

TK 421 said:


> ES 4x4 type A= 6x6x6 cm
> 
> so i'd would like the x-cube 4 to be 5.5 x 5.5 x 5.5 cm





FIRST POST IN THIS THREAD said:


> *The size of it is 6cm*


...


----------



## dannyz0r (Oct 31, 2010)

TK 421 said:


> ES 4x4 type A= 6x6x6 cm
> 
> so i'd would like the x-cube 4 to be 5.5 x 5.5 x 5.5 cm


 
Too bad for you then eh?


----------



## deadalnix (Oct 31, 2010)

Fire Cuber said:


> yes i think this is better than both


 
Based on ?


----------



## Fire Cuber (Oct 31, 2010)

deadalnix said:


> Based on ?


 
video

And so, how is it going Xb27? do you find a store which want to sell this cube?


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Oct 31, 2010)

Fire Cuber said:


> video


 
So you don't have it, and are essentially just guessing. Cool, I get it now.


----------



## Fire Cuber (Oct 31, 2010)

theanonymouscuber said:


> So you don't have it, and are essentially just guessing. Cool, I get it now.


 
exactly just guessing


----------



## theace (Oct 31, 2010)

so it's bigger than the mini qj right?


----------



## Fire Cuber (Oct 31, 2010)

theace said:


> so it's bigger than the mini qj right?


 
No it is the same, Mini QJs are 6 centimetres too


----------



## cuberkid10 (Oct 31, 2010)

OMG! It looks amazing! And it's 6cm!


----------



## choza244 (Oct 31, 2010)

please sell it through lightake


----------



## cuberkid10 (Oct 31, 2010)

Lightake or witeden would be good options.


----------



## HavoCentral (Oct 31, 2010)

so what is the mech like that makes it so special?

and did xb27 design and build the entire thing himself


----------



## maggot (Oct 31, 2010)

HavoCentral said:


> so what is the mech like that makes it so special?
> 
> and did xb27 design and build the entire thing himself


 
Yeah, he's been jewing the design for himself for over a year now, quite a long time =( 
I'm very glad you've had your mass production, any changes made to the original to make it mass production friendly? Ever thought of selling it yourself directly? Sure it would be a hassle but there are people who would pay you for the trouble, at least until you could land a spot in a cube store. Many congrats on coming this far! I hope for your success!


----------



## theace (Oct 31, 2010)

If it's qj size and cuts, i'm buying no matter what the cost!


----------



## JW77 (Oct 31, 2010)

looks like christmas is earlier this year !!!
man i cant wait to see the mech......


----------



## JTW2007 (Nov 1, 2010)

TK 421 said:


> i'd would like the x-cube 4 to be 5.5 x 5.5 x 5.5 cm


 
Erm, correct me if I'm missing something, but isn't that slightly smaller than a normal 3x3?


----------



## theace (Nov 1, 2010)

Yeah. A 3x3 is usually 5.7cm


----------



## o2gulo (Nov 1, 2010)

Very Beautiful cube! Early Christmas! Will order soon! I HOpe this will hit witeden/lightake....


----------



## TK 421 (Nov 1, 2010)

JTW2007 said:


> Erm, correct me if I'm missing something, but isn't that slightly smaller than a normal 3x3?


 
yeah, then it would be VERY EASY to do look aheads


----------



## Howardw (Nov 1, 2010)

TK 421 said:


> yeah, then it would be VERY EASY to do look aheads



But that's seriously WAY too small.
Look at your 3x3x3, it's even smaller than that.


----------



## Stefan (Nov 1, 2010)

Howardw said:


> But that's seriously WAY too small.


 
No!!! I've been wanting a *keychain-sized* 4x4x4 ever since I dreamed of one several years ago! It would be sooooo cute.


----------



## TheMachanga (Nov 1, 2010)

I don't know whether to get this or a dayan? I don't know anything about dayan except it's mechanism. I'm just asking to dayan owners if they think x-cube looks better.


----------



## Kurbitur (Nov 1, 2010)

buy 'em all! im going to buy the new shengshou, x cube and dayan and there is a maru comming in today


----------



## Fire Cuber (Nov 1, 2010)

Stefan said:


> No!!! I've been wanting a *keychain-sized* 4x4x4 ever since I dreamed of one several years ago! It would be sooooo cute.


 
UH YES! I support this! Lets make a key-chain sized 4x4!

EDIT : I forget, It SHOULD BE IN GOOD QUALITY


----------



## Jani (Nov 1, 2010)

Stefan said:


> No!!! I've been wanting a *keychain-sized* 4x4x4 ever since I dreamed of one several years ago! It would be sooooo cute.


 
Yeah me too! Also, I want it without lockups, 50 degrees cut corners, reverse cut corners, smooth, and anti-pop.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Nov 1, 2010)

Jani said:


> Yeah me too! Also, I want it without lockups, 50 degrees cut corners, reverse cut corners, smooth, and anti-pop.


 
I want mine with a built in alarm and fingerprint sensor.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 1, 2010)

theanonymouscuber said:


> I want mine with a built in alarm and fingerprint sensor.


 
I want mine to come with a girlfriend.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Nov 1, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> I want mine to come with a girlfriend.


 
Is someone writing these ideas down? This is good stuff.


----------



## oval30 (Nov 1, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> I want mine to come with a girlfriend.


 
lol waffle. btw hope to meet you princeton just minutes away from my house.


----------



## Tall5001 (Nov 1, 2010)

dont forget about a timer built in so you dont need anything but that to time your solve also a scrambler and a a way to find your average


----------



## The Puzzler (Nov 1, 2010)

Fire Cuber said:


> UH YES! I support this! Lets make a key-chain sized 4x4!
> 
> EDIT : I forget, It SHOULD BE IN GOOD QUALITY


 
Vcube mechanism would be hard to assemble. No, Eastsheen.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Nov 1, 2010)

o2gulo said:


> Very* Beautiful *cube! Early Christmas! Will order soon! I HOpe this will hit witeden/lightake....


 It's not a woman...


Stefan said:


> No!!! I've been wanting a *keychain-sized* 4x4x4 ever since I dreamed of one several years ago! It would be sooooo cute.


 Awwww, look. Stefan is getting all soft on us.


Fire Cuber said:


> UH YES! I support this! Lets make a key-chain sized 4x4!
> 
> EDIT : I forget, It SHOULD BE IN GOOD QUALITY


 Agreed. 


Jani said:


> Yeah me too! Also, I want it without lockups, 50 degrees cut corners, reverse cut corners, smooth, and anti-pop.


 That's what I said back in the day.


theanonymouscuber said:


> I want mine with a built in alarm and fingerprint sensor.


 Oh yeaaaaah.


waffle=ijm said:


> I want mine to come with a girlfriend.


 You don't have one yet? GET OFF YO ASS AND GET OUT THAR. LOOK OUT THE WINDOW, THERE'S A LINE OF GURLS.


The Puzzler said:


> Vcube mechanism would be hard to assemble. No, Eastsheen.


 Eastsheen is easy, idk why everyone is over reacting to that....


----------



## TK 421 (Nov 2, 2010)

I want mine to be able to travel in time.

so i can get back to 1980's and get all the vintage cubes


----------



## abctoshiro (Nov 2, 2010)

You could put it in lightake and C4Y. 

(And for me, I want mine to come with some wild pron.)

IT'S PRAWN, WHAT DO YOU THINK OF??????


----------



## riffz (Nov 2, 2010)

Lightake pl0x. Also LOL @ Fire Cuber's response to Stefan.


----------



## Stefan (Nov 2, 2010)

riffz said:


> Lightake pl0x. Also LOL @ Fire Cuber's response to Stefan.


 
What? Why, what's funny about it?


----------



## Chrish (Nov 2, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> It's not a woman....


 
And?


----------



## Fire Cuber (Nov 2, 2010)

riffz said:


> Lightake pl0x. Also LOL @ Fire Cuber's response to Stefan.


 
As a poster of this post, I don't consider this post funny


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Nov 2, 2010)

Stefan said:


> What? Why, what's funny about it?


 Fire Cuber doesn't even own the cube.


----------



## bluedasher (Nov 2, 2010)

This cube looks really good. Looks like a Maru, but smoother. Can't wait to try this out


----------



## riffz (Nov 2, 2010)

Stefan said:


> What? Why, what's funny about it?


 
I meant his hostile response to your first question:



Fire Cuber said:


> does I have to tell you why I think this is nicer? no, it's not my responsibility to do that.
> and, so what if he wasn't even talking to me?



It made me laugh because I knew full well that he was in no position to make a confident claim like he did.


----------



## dillonbladez (Nov 2, 2010)

Fire Cuber said:


> does I have to tell you why I think this is nicer? no, it's not my responsibility to do that.
> and, so what if he wasn't even talking to me?



Lurking the forums is probably a good idea. If you did, you'd know that you never talk to Stefan like that.

Wow, the idea of having a piece connected to the spring (If I understood correctly...) is brilliant


----------



## The Puzzler (Nov 3, 2010)

Do you know when it should be selling because I will buy one.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 3, 2010)

This may be a stupid question, I'm not too familiar with cube hardware. What's the advantage of a piece being connected to the screw, and wouldn't this cause the screw to unscrew?


----------



## dillonbladez (Nov 3, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> This may be a stupid question, I'm not too familiar with cube hardware. What's the advantage of a piece being connected to the screw, and wouldn't this cause the screw to unscrew?


 
Wow, Superfail :fp I assume you were referring to my post. I seem to have screw and spring mixed up... :fp
I will edit my post.


----------



## Martijn (Nov 3, 2010)

Oh wow! I'm so getting one !


----------



## xb27 (Nov 3, 2010)

Thanks for everybody's support.
I am in contact with some online shops now.
It's getting closer to release.
I'm sorry about I can't show the mech now, because the KOing will get it immediately!
When it released, I will post a video about the assembly.


----------



## The Puzzler (Nov 3, 2010)

Yes, thank you so much I am super excited and will buy at least 1.


----------



## Fire Cuber (Nov 3, 2010)

theanonymouscuber said:


> Fire Cuber doesn't even own the cube.


 
So what?


----------



## yeee707 (Nov 3, 2010)

I think I'm going to wait for reviews before getting it. I already have a Maru 4x4, but it locks up quite a bit on me, not really sure why. I hope it's better than the maru and the dayan!


----------



## theace (Nov 3, 2010)

hey, it's small and cuts. I ain't getting the qj anymore! I'm soo hoping that lightake stocks it!


----------



## deadalnix (Nov 3, 2010)

Fire Cuber said:


> So what?


 
So you don't know anything more than us about this cube and therefore, you're telling crap.


----------



## TK 421 (Nov 3, 2010)

Stefan said:


> No!!! I've been wanting a *keychain-sized* 4x4x4 ever since I dreamed of one several years ago! It would be sooooo cute.


 


~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Awwww, look. Stefan is getting all soft on us.


 


Stefan said:


> *What? Why, what's funny about it?*



You wrote that because you don't want to look soft don't you?

You're nominated to be the meanest member around here.

If you don't want to look soft don't post something like that.


----------



## theace (Nov 3, 2010)

Why's stefan so mean anyway?


----------



## Fire Cuber (Nov 3, 2010)

TK 421 said:


> You wrote that because you don't want to look soft don't you.



*NO* Stefan will not write that for a reason that he don't want to look soft. Because that would not even make sense. It's a response to riffz? why can't you know that



TK 421 said:


> If you don't want to look soft don't post something like that.



You're trying to be mean, eh? This is not mean at all



deadalnix said:


> You're telling crap.


 
make sure your English is right and yes I am telling crap


----------



## deadalnix (Nov 3, 2010)

Guy, seriously, Stefan isn't mean. He's answering what you deserve, nothing more, nothing less.

Et si mon anglais ne te convient pas, je m'en branle. Merci et à la prochaine.


----------



## xb27 (Nov 3, 2010)

This stuff comes with the X-Cube 4 DIY kit.
I post it here and let everybody guess how does it work for fun!
Just start!!


----------



## deadalnix (Nov 3, 2010)

Is it inside the cube or an external tool ?


----------



## Yes We Can! (Nov 3, 2010)

I would say it's a tool for assembling the cube


----------



## jiggy (Nov 3, 2010)

Oh-em-gee, you guys. It's clearly a beverage holder.


----------



## Kurbitur (Nov 3, 2010)

misalignment preventer


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 3, 2010)

it holds up the pizza box top so you don't get cardboardy cheese!


----------



## whitelynx_nivla (Nov 3, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> it holds up the pizza box top so you don't get cardboardy cheese!


 
+1
lol

im getting hungry...
roar


----------



## daniel0731ex (Nov 3, 2010)

I think it's something that hooks onto the pieces while being able to rotate by itself, simialr to pi's pin mod but instead of the center piece moving over the pins, the pin itself rotates.


----------



## theace (Nov 3, 2010)

A stand maybe? I WANTZ


----------



## xb27 (Nov 3, 2010)

deadalnix said:


> Is it inside the cube or an external tool ?


 
Smart of you to consider a problem by steps , and it's the latter.:tu



Yes said:


> I would say it's a tool for assembling the cube



It's close.....



jiggy said:


> Oh-em-gee, you guys. It's clearly a beverage holder.


 


masterofthebass said:


> it holds up the pizza box top so you don't get cardboardy cheese!


 
I laughted.....HaHa!

I haven't thought of that.



daniel0731ex said:


> I think it's something that hooks onto the pieces while being able to rotate by itself, simialr to pi's pin mod but instead of the center piece moving over the pins, the pin itself rotates.


 


Kurbitur said:


> misalignment preventer


 
Not for that today, keep going.


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Nov 3, 2010)

A tool to help get caps off?


----------



## theace (Nov 3, 2010)

Is it a stand for the cube?


----------



## deadalnix (Nov 3, 2010)

It a tool to put tuhe cube on. So we can put the beverage on the cube !

Or maybe I have no clue ATM :/


----------



## Zarxrax (Nov 3, 2010)

Maybe its a tool to help disassemble the cube.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 3, 2010)

Can we see how big it is in relation to the cube? I have some ideas...


----------



## boyscout (Nov 4, 2010)

Its a tool to replace sticker!


----------



## yeee707 (Nov 4, 2010)

boyscout said:


> Its a tool to replace sticker!


 
Maybe its a braille sticker?


----------



## The Puzzler (Nov 4, 2010)

To tighten/loosen screws?


----------



## no1337cube (Nov 4, 2010)

Im going with it holds 4 pieces together for easier assembly. Looks like 4 of those center pieces could be fit into it. Holds them in place so they won't "run" / slide about?


----------



## Fire Cuber (Nov 4, 2010)

that is for maintenance


----------



## Stefan (Nov 4, 2010)

TK 421 said:


> You wrote that because you don't want to look soft don't you?
> 
> If you don't want to look soft don't post something like that.


 
Stop making **** up. I thought riffz might be thinking I was joking about wanting a cute keychain 4x4. And I was trying to clarify that I wasn't. Quite the opposite of what you claim.


----------



## Wassaren (Nov 4, 2010)

Loooks grreat


----------



## JW77 (Nov 4, 2010)

I am quite sure that it is not a part of the actual cube, because its red and the cubes shown are all black/white. So I think its for assembling the cube; I saw kind a the same thing for a eastsheen 4 already.


----------



## maggotcuber (Nov 4, 2010)

not to get off topic but any estimates on the release date or is the "very soon" gonna be like the v-cubes all over again?


----------



## freshcuber (Nov 4, 2010)

no1337cube said:


> Im going with it holds 4 pieces together for easier assembly. Looks like 4 of those center pieces could be fit into it. Holds them in place so they won't "run" / slide about?


 
That gets my vote.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Nov 4, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> My vote is against pi. as long as it's against pi, I don't care which company gets it.


 
memyselfandwaffo


----------



## Zarxrax (Nov 4, 2010)

maggotcuber said:


> not to get off topic but any estimates on the release date or is the "very soon" gonna be like the v-cubes all over again?


 
He showed the molds. It's in production. Just be patient


----------



## HavoCentral (Nov 4, 2010)

a couple pages back he said it was close to a tool for assembly.

so im thinking either disassembly or 

it puts gaps in the centers in order to tension the cube
or like an eastsheen the pieces are added then the screw, so it gaps the centers so the screw/spring can fit into the core


----------



## HavoCentral (Nov 4, 2010)

it looks like the core centers are fixed and dont rotate and a piece is attach to then that rotates,


----------



## TK 421 (Nov 6, 2010)

Stefan said:


> Stop making **** up. I thought riffz might be thinking I was joking about wanting a cute keychain 4x4. And I was trying to clarify that I wasn't. Quite the opposite of what you claim.



it's an advice, ignore it if you want to...


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Nov 6, 2010)

TK 421 said:


> You wrote that because you don't want to look soft don't you?



Don't understand how that is advice... but k, that's coolio.

Can't wait for the cube to come out :|


----------



## TK 421 (Nov 6, 2010)

Whyusosrs? said:


> Don't understand how that is advice... but k, that's coolio.
> 
> *Can't wait for the cube to come out :|*


 
we all feel the same way...


----------



## Stefan (Nov 6, 2010)

TK 421 said:


> Whyusosrs? said:
> 
> 
> > Can't wait for the cube to come out :|
> ...


 
Wrong. I *can* wait for it. Guess what, I already *am* waiting. And so are you people, you're just lying about it.


----------



## Fire Cuber (Nov 6, 2010)

Something like "I can't wait" is used by most peoples. So it's can't be said as "wrong"

and also, mr.xb27, how is it going?


----------



## uberCuber (Nov 6, 2010)

Fire Cuber said:


> Something like "I can't wait" is used by most peoples. So it's can't be said as "wrong"
> 
> and also, mr.xb27, how is it going?


 
Yes it can be said as "wrong" because it is wrong. They can wait and will wait.


----------



## Stefan (Nov 6, 2010)

Even if you disagree about the idiom: I replied to TK, not Whyusosrs. I don't feel that way, so I'm a counter-example to his claim that we all do, so yes he's wrong.


----------



## riffz (Nov 6, 2010)

Stefan said:


> Even if you disagree about the idiom: I replied to TK, not Whyusosrs. I don't feel that way, so I'm a counter-example to his claim that we all do, so yes he's wrong.


 
This is what happens when you get on Stefan's nerves.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Nov 7, 2010)

<3 it when Stefan argues.


----------



## freshcuber (Nov 7, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> <3 it when Stefan *makes people look foolish*.



fixed


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Nov 7, 2010)

freshcuber said:


> fixed


 
Ehhh... The two overlap a lot. No, more like every time.


----------



## freshcuber (Nov 7, 2010)

Very true. If anybody finds a thread where Stefan is proved wrong or doesn't make the other person look foolish I'll give them a cookie.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Nov 7, 2010)

freshcuber said:


> Very true. If anybody finds a thread where Stefan is proved wrong or doesn't make the other person look foolish I'll give them a cookie.


 
Doubt it. Stefan fights battles with a lot of thoughts and facts. He also tries to look from another perspective and use it to counter.


----------



## freshcuber (Nov 7, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Doubt it. Stefan fights battles with a lot of thoughts and facts. He also tries to look from another perspective and use it to counter.


 
Exactly. The odds of me losing a cookie are pretty slim but in the off chance it happens the winner gets a cookie.


----------



## TK 421 (Nov 7, 2010)

any luck yet on selling the x-cube?


----------



## xb27 (Nov 7, 2010)

*Reply*



akiramejin said:


> How much will it be, and when can I order one?





vcuber13 said:


> i can see them, and what do you think the price will be roughly?


 
It will be about $30



TK 421 said:


> i see it will be 28 $ or close to that (prediction)


 
What a precise prediction !!!



Kurbitur said:


> i would say lightake as you would sell most from them.



Thank you, I will contact them.



Fire Cuber said:


> xb27 please give it to bigbee99. he well sell your cube


 
Yeah, and we are in contact now.



Fire Cuber said:


> oh yes xb27 please show clearly how x-cube4 mech looks like


 
When it released, I will post a assembling tutorial video on youtube, and you can see it clearly




Fire Cuber said:


> deadalnix said:
> 
> 
> > Sound interesting. Do you think this is realluy better than maru and/or dayan's one ?
> ...


 
Thank you, and the release will be a proof to your opinion!!!



etw710 said:


> xb27 designed it himself, so it's his own brand. This cube is better than any 4*4 cube I've ever played since 2007, the time I start playing cubes.


 
thanks for your confirmation!!



Me Myself & Pi said:


> My vote is for Mefferts. It's a great company.


 
Thanks, and if they want I will sell it to them!!!



maggot said:


> Yeah, he's been jewing the design for himself for over a year now, quite a long time =(
> I'm very glad you've had your mass production, any changes made to the original to make it mass production friendly? Ever thought of selling it yourself directly? Sure it would be a hassle but there are people who would pay you for the trouble, at least until you could land a spot in a cube store. Many congrats on coming this far! I hope for your success!


 
Thanks, and I will try my best on it!!


----------



## xb27 (Nov 7, 2010)

Stefan said:


> Fire Cuber said:
> 
> 
> > yes i think this is better than both
> ...





Fire Cuber said:


> does I have to tell you why I think this is nicer?...


 


TK 421 said:


> You wrote that because you don't want to look soft don't you?....


 


theace said:


> Why's stefan so mean anyway?


 


Fire Cuber said:


> *NO* Stefan will not write that for a reason...


 
Hey guys, I think there are nothing quarrel with no matter who is right.

We R O friends!!!


----------



## o2gulo (Nov 7, 2010)

When it's released plz and where will you sell it. Thx (lol im noob)


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 7, 2010)

I have an Australian Cube Store (called Kubaroo) and I am interested in selling these, so once they come out I would be interested in getting them wholesale.


----------



## theace (Nov 7, 2010)

That's quite expensive. Like 1350 inr! I'm still buying it!  i'm getting impatient lol. I'm cancelling the pyraminx crystal.


----------



## Fire Cuber (Nov 7, 2010)

theace said:


> That's quite expensive. Like 1350 inr! I'm still buying it!  i'm getting impatient lol. I'm cancelling the pyraminx crystal.


 
just 1350 rupees is crazy? in Indonesian rupiah it was like 267000 haha

and also, I don't care what people says about my response to stefan. This is not serious at all. 

on topic! xb27, roughly, what's the release date?


----------



## xb27 (Nov 7, 2010)

Fire Cuber said:


> just 1350 rupees is crazy? in Indonesian rupiah it was like 267000 haha
> 
> and also, I don't care what people says about my response to stefan. This is not serious at all.
> 
> on topic! xb27, roughly, what's the release date?



I cannot give a exact date because that means I need to wait until that date.

But I don't want to wait, I will release it as soon as it finished.

My hope is before Jesus' birthday.


----------



## Fire Cuber (Nov 7, 2010)

well my hope is in this month, don't wait so long to get the cube released


----------



## theace (Nov 7, 2010)

Fire Cuber said:


> just 1350 rupees is crazy? in Indonesian rupiah it was like 267000 haha
> 
> and also, I don't care what people says about my response to stefan. This is not serious at all.
> 
> on topic! xb27, roughly, what's the release date?


267k zomglol



xb27 said:


> I cannot give a exact date because that means I need to wait until that date.
> 
> But I don't want to wait, I will release it as soon as it finished.
> 
> My hope is before Jesus' birthday.


 
That means that it'll be in stores before then right? I'm going to place an order for a lot of cubes sometime before Christmas. I hope the X Cube can join it!


----------



## Fire Cuber (Nov 7, 2010)

theace said:


> 267k zomglol


 
Ok if you don't believe, ask those guys


----------



## theace (Nov 7, 2010)

Fire Cuber said:


> Ok if you don't believe, ask those guys


 
I never said I don't believe you. I was just laughing and shocked.


----------



## Fire Cuber (Nov 7, 2010)

theace said:


> I never said I don't believe you. I was just laughing and shocked.


 
well ok


----------



## xb27 (Nov 7, 2010)

theace said:


> I never said I don't believe you. I was just laughing and shocked.


 
http://www.lynxshop.net/index.php?route=product/manufacturer&manufacturer_id=26&page=2

Go to this page , and you'll be more shocked


----------



## theace (Nov 7, 2010)

xb27 said:


> http://www.lynxshop.net/index.php?route=product/manufacturer&manufacturer_id=26&page=2
> 
> Go to this page , and you'll be more shocked


 
wow O_O

Just so that i don't make myself look stupid: I know this will come down to the almost the same price on conversion. But teh numberz! They are soo beeeeg!


----------



## Fire Cuber (Nov 8, 2010)

xb27 said:


> http://www.lynxshop.net/index.php?route=product/manufacturer&manufacturer_id=26&page=2
> 
> Go to this page , and you'll be more shocked


 
once i saw 9x9 which is more than Rp.1m I saw one somewhere. I forget where and when


----------



## theace (Nov 8, 2010)

haha! I cant even imagine going up to my dad and telling him i want a cube that costs a million!


----------



## Owen (Nov 8, 2010)

There is a keychain 4x4! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OmKKHYHWDDw&feature=player_embedded


----------



## xb27 (Nov 8, 2010)

Owen said:


> There is a keychain 4x4!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OmKKHYHWDDw&feature=player_embedded


 
Yeah, and it's form shapeway.com

maybe i can put up some of my designs on it 

but it will become extremely [email protected]@


----------



## Stefan (Nov 8, 2010)

Owen said:


> There is a keychain 4x4!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OmKKHYHWDDw&feature=player_embedded


 
I like the size, but the turning... while I don't need it to be the smoothest cube ever, I'd like it more decent than that.


----------



## HavoCentral (Nov 9, 2010)

i wonder how that type of mechanism would do in a normal cube?

anyone know?


----------



## Fire Cuber (Nov 9, 2010)

HavoCentral said:


> i wonder how that type of mechanism would do in a normal cube?
> 
> anyone know?



what do you mean,? I've read your post several times and I still didn't understand at all


----------



## irontwig (Nov 9, 2010)

I think he's referring to the micro 4x4's mechanism.


----------



## theace (Nov 9, 2010)

Yeah. How the 3x3 bandaged into a 2x2 mech would do on a regular sized 4x4


----------



## Fire Cuber (Nov 9, 2010)

theace said:


> Yeah. How the 3x3 bandaged into a 2x2 mech would do on a regular sized 4x4


 
Isn't Dayan+Mf8 you're talking about?


----------



## ~Adam~ (Nov 9, 2010)

xb23, if you're answering questions does the X-cube 4 pop often or come out of alignment?


----------



## TK 421 (Nov 9, 2010)

cube-o-holic said:


> XB23, if you're answering questions does the X-cube 4 pop often or come out of alignment?


 
lemme guess.

NEVER!


----------



## ~Adam~ (Nov 9, 2010)

TK 421 said:


> lemme guess.
> 
> NEVER!



Guesses are really helpful. Thank you very much. Now I'll order 6. You're good for the $180 if you're wrong, right?


----------



## Fire Cuber (Nov 9, 2010)

cube-o-holic said:


> XB23, if you're answering questions does the X-cube 4 pop often or come out of alignment?


 
XB23? it is suppose to be xb27

on topic! I have heard that he says it never came out of alignment, also he said because of a special x-cube mechanism or something?


----------



## TK 421 (Nov 10, 2010)

cube-o-holic said:


> Guesses are really helpful. Thank you very much. Now I'll order 6. You're good for the $180 if you're wrong, right?


 
don't order from me, and i'm pretty sure the 4x4 xb27 sells, isn't based on a 6 axis core v-mech uses. see before pages for infos.

anyway, buying more than one puzzle of the same model is not a very good idea


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 10, 2010)

TK 421 said:


> anyway, buying more than one puzzle of the same model is not a very good idea


 
Why not?


----------



## TK 421 (Nov 10, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> Why not?


 
why would you anyway?


1. It's a waste of money
2. You can't play two puzzles at once
3. Unless it breaks, why would you need another?


----------



## Andreaillest (Nov 10, 2010)

> 1. It's a waste of money


That's up to the buyer. If they feel they're getting there money's worth than it's not a waste.



> 2. You can't play two puzzles at once


False. You can.







> 3. Unless it breaks, why would you need another?



Because we can and it's good to have a back up cube. Some people collect cubes or experiment with them. It doesn't matter, if they want more than one cube they can have them.


----------



## HavoCentral (Nov 10, 2010)

theace said:


> Yeah. How the 3x3 bandaged into a 2x2 mech would do on a regular sized 4x4


 
excactly.

how would the mini 4x4s mech work standard sized in good quality materials.

that video is a horrible example. both cubes were scrambled and solved exactly the same, just mirrored.

now to do two random scrambles at once in under a min would be quite the accomplishment.


----------



## Andreaillest (Nov 10, 2010)

HavoCentral said:


> that video is a horrible example. both cubes were scrambled and solved exactly the same, just mirrored.
> 
> now to do two random scrambles at once in under a min would be quite the accomplishment.



That wasn't the point of the video. It proves that you can solve 2 puzzles at once. That was the point.
And if that wasn't impressive to you than you have pretty high standards.


----------



## TK 421 (Nov 10, 2010)

AndreaBananas said:


> That's up to the buyer. If they feel they're getting there money's worth than it's not a waste.
> 
> 
> False. You can.
> ...




okay, i understand

btw xb27. when will be the release date?


----------



## hic0057 (Nov 10, 2010)

TK 421 said:


> why would you anyway?
> 
> 
> 1. It's a waste of money
> ...


 
Faz buy large quality orders in pyraminx. This cube quality could vary from cube to cube so buying a couple could be a good option. But I presumes that all X-cubes are good


----------



## Faz (Nov 10, 2010)

Yeah, just make a group order and choose the best one xD


----------



## MEn (Nov 10, 2010)

TK 421 said:


> why would you anyway?
> 
> 
> 1. It's a waste of money
> ...


 
Relay.


----------



## Godmil (Nov 10, 2010)

Multi-Blind. One to keep safe at home while having another to take with you when you're out... etc. etc.


----------



## TK 421 (Nov 10, 2010)

Godmil said:


> Multi-Blind. One to keep safe at home while having another to take with you when you're out... etc. etc.


 
i forgot about that, sorry


----------



## ~Adam~ (Nov 10, 2010)

TK 421 said:


> don't order from me, and i'm pretty sure the 4x4 xb27 sells, isn't based on a 6 axis core v-mech uses. see before pages for infos.
> 
> anyway, buying more than one puzzle of the same model is not a very good idea



So I use white and my GF uses black. 1 for my work place and one for her's. One permanently by the toilet and 3 downstairs (an extra one for when we have guests).

If it's just that good I'll get 6. If you think that's a waste of money I don't care and $180 is only a little over a days wages.
Next time I want advice on how to spend my money I'll make sure to PM you though.


----------



## TK 421 (Nov 10, 2010)

cube-o-holic said:


> So I use white and my GF uses black. 1 for my work place and one for her's. One permanently by the toilet and 3 downstairs (an extra one for when we have guests).
> 
> If it's just that good I'll get 6. If you think that's a waste of money I don't care and $180 is only a little over a days wages.
> Next time I want advice on how to spend my money I'll make sure to PM you though.


 
i'll be gladful to help

oh, the springs, they'll ned washers for sure


----------



## Godmil (Nov 10, 2010)

Oh Wow, I missed the first video.... Ok I'll definitely be buying one now.


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Nov 10, 2010)

cube-o-holic said:


> If it's just that good I'll get 6. If you think that's a waste of money I don't care and $180 is only a little over a days wages.



I want a 20 dollar an hour job.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Nov 11, 2010)

Whyusosrs? said:


> I want a 20 dollar an hour job.


 
For kids, yes we do. That's almost a new cube an hour. 
For adults, eh.


----------



## drewsopchak (Nov 11, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> For kids, yes we do. That's almost a new cube an hour.
> For adults, eh.


 
yeah i think of money in terms of cubes. when ever i buy food i think: wow a could have a lanlan or a gh or something. =)


----------



## drewsopchak (Nov 11, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> cube an hour.
> For adults, eh.


 
yeah.


----------



## cubefan4848 (Nov 11, 2010)

drewsopchak said:


> yeah i think of money in terms of cubes. when ever i buy food i think: wow a could have a lanlan or a gh or something. =)


 
yeah same here. When my mum or dad just go and spend $20 on something that no-one needs I think I could of spent that on a cube


----------



## drewsopchak (Nov 11, 2010)

cubefan4848 said:


> yeah same here. When my mum or dad just go and spend $20 on something that no-one needs I think I could of spent that on a cube


 
yeah.


----------



## riffz (Nov 11, 2010)

drewsopchak said:


> yeah.


 
Please read the rules. Posting "yeah." is the same as "+1", and unless you have something to elaborate on, you generally shouldn't make tons of posts each time you simply agree with someone. (Not trying to be mean, just making you aware.)


----------



## Fire Cuber (Nov 11, 2010)

Well xb27, you should make a review on this cube before the release date


----------



## theace (Nov 11, 2010)

Haha! I know what that feels like. My friends kinda get annoyed because i take everything to be cubular. I actually walked home for about a month to save up 2500 bucks to spend on cubes! Ended up losing about 5 kilos lol! When i tell my friends, they're like, man you're different!


----------



## TK 421 (Nov 11, 2010)

theace said:


> Haha! I know what that feels like. My friends kinda get annoyed because i take everything to be cubular. I actually walked home for about a month to save up 2500 bucks to spend on cubes!* Ended up losing about 5 kilos lol!* When i tell my friends, they're like, man you're different!


 
it looks like you're buying your food from elsewhere

tell your mom to pack you lunch from home, it's free and healthier


btw, the x-cube, what lubricant do you suggesting to use?

seeing it's made in taiwan, i think people there use Cyclo brand


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Nov 11, 2010)

TK 421 said:


> it looks like you're buying your food from elsewhere
> 
> tell your mom to pack you lunch from home, it's free and healthier
> 
> ...


 
Um or maybe the walking lost the weight for him?


----------



## TK 421 (Nov 11, 2010)

Inf3rn0 said:


> Um or maybe the walking lost the weight for him?


 
so, he saves money by not taking public transports?


----------



## theace (Nov 11, 2010)

Public transport is annoying. It's hot, smelly and noisy. Walking's a much better option. Keeps you fit too! As for weight loss, it was a combination of both. Due to college, my lunch times have been damn erratic ems the past few months. There's good food at the canteen though.

Cyclo's good. I use it as well. I have a question about the solvent though, i'll post it later.


----------



## NSKuber (Nov 11, 2010)

Oh, my brain, I don't know what 4x4x4 I should buy!! Maru, DaYan, ShengShou!
When this would be aviable?


----------



## TK 421 (Nov 11, 2010)

theace said:


> *Public transport is annoying. It's hot, smelly and noisy*. Walking's a much better option. Keeps you fit too! As for weight loss, it was a combination of both. Due to college, my lunch times have been damn erratic ems the past few months. There's good food at the canteen though.
> 
> Cyclo's good. I use it as well. I have a question about the *solvent* though, i'll post it later.


 

It's just basically freon/CFC. cyclo is like liquid shock oil, but is more runny, and dries faster (8 days) or so

i like CRC/Jig-A-Loo more

oh and, you're in india. i forgot about that. i heard that public transport there (sorry to say) isn't very well maintained


----------



## HavoCentral (Nov 11, 2010)

same here

i actually put all my change into a cube jar and the change is specifically for purchasing cubes
lol

i dont like to carry change around


----------



## TK 421 (Nov 12, 2010)

HavoCentral said:


> same here
> 
> i actually put all my change into a cube jar and the change is specifically for purchasing cubes
> lol
> ...


 
i have a jar

when it's full i move the money to a bank

then use that money on paypal

TO GET CUBES

anyway, this is a good method from childhood to learn to save money and not buy all the time

sometimes i use the money if it's REALLY REALLY important

but usually for local/in-country stores. i ask my mom to pay it


----------



## theace (Nov 12, 2010)

I do something similar. I walk and all to save up on daily expenses and put them aside for cubes. I made a 5k purchase last time. Speed stacks elite set plus about 2.5k worth of cubes. Going to place another order in dec!


----------



## guinepigs rock (Nov 12, 2010)

When can i order one?


----------



## Henrik (Nov 12, 2010)

You can't! Yet!

If you could you might have read about it or seen a link!


----------



## NoobCube (Nov 12, 2010)

WANT  although 20 odd pounds is a bit steep..


----------



## oval30 (Nov 14, 2010)

need x cube. mini qj is too fragile


----------



## Fire Cuber (Nov 14, 2010)

how is it going xb27?


----------



## Juju (Nov 14, 2010)

theace said:


> I do something similar. I walk and all to save up on daily expenses and put them aside for cubes. I made a 5k purchase last time. Speed stacks elite set plus about 2.5k worth of cubes. Going to place another order in dec!



Holy crap 2.5k worth of cubes? Is that just for personal use?


----------



## theace (Nov 14, 2010)

Juju said:


> Holy crap 2.5k worth of cubes? Is that just for personal use?


 
yes. And it's in INR btw. Equivalent to about $55.55. Also, i got a speed stacks elite set for $60


----------



## Wassaren (Nov 14, 2010)

First I thought u bought cubes for 5000 dollarz


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 16, 2010)

Bump.
what lube should be used on it xb27?
also if you could tell us what day it will be released at least a day (or more) ahead of timewould be great

can't decide what 4x4 to get, maru, dayan, shengshou or this.
probably this or dayan.

PS-it'd be smart of you to release this before christmas because cubes can be presents


----------



## TK 421 (Nov 16, 2010)

RyanReese09 said:


> Bump.
> what lube should be used on it xb27?
> also if you could tell us what day it will be released at least a day (or more) ahead of timewould be great
> 
> ...


 
yeah, i'd like to order one for myself this christmas (for myself)


----------



## theace (Nov 16, 2010)

I need to order one RECEIVE one before the third week of Jan. There's a tournament coming up in Feb 4 5 and 6


----------



## daniel0731ex (Nov 17, 2010)

use vaseline.


----------



## TK 421 (Nov 17, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> use vaseline.


 
haha right, and then the cube melts...


----------



## hic0057 (Nov 17, 2010)

TK 421 said:


> haha right, and then the cube melts...



Bam!! and the cube is gone.


----------



## TK 421 (Nov 17, 2010)

hic0057 said:


> Bam!! and the cube is gone.


 
not exactly, vaseline eats little by little

btw, why isn't the Quote in a Quote™ system not working?


----------



## jiggy (Nov 17, 2010)

xb27, can I suggest that you send out a free sample to Thom and to Andrew from the cubecast? Quite a few of us listen to their podcast and it would be a great way to get a review out there. I for one would say that if you've created a 4x4 which satisfies Thom, I'd buy it! =p Just as an example, Lubix Cube did the same thing and they're doing pretty well now. Up to you, of course!





TK 421 said:


> btw, why isn't the Quote in a Quote™ system not working?


To prevent annoying quote trees.


----------



## TK 421 (Nov 17, 2010)

jiggy said:


> xb27, can I suggest that you send out a free sample to Thom and to Andrew from the cubecast? Quite a few of us listen to their podcast and it would be a great way to get a review out there. I for one would say that if you've created a 4x4 which satisfies Thom, I'd buy it! =p Just as an example, Lubix Cube did the same thing and they're doing pretty well now. Up to you, of course!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Quote trees is awesome

So, it's not an error within the speedsolving forum engine?


----------



## deadalnix (Nov 17, 2010)

Thank you for showing us that you can pollute this forum. Can you stop now ?


----------



## joey (Nov 17, 2010)

If FireCube or TK41 make another useless post in this thread, there will be repercussions.


----------



## xb27 (Nov 17, 2010)

RyanReese09 said:


> Bump.
> what lube should be used on it xb27?


 
Cyclo is the best!

After released, I will post some lubricating,assembling..... tutorial of it.


----------



## The Puzzler (Nov 17, 2010)

xb27 said:


> Cyclo is the best!
> 
> After released, I will post some lubricating,assembling..... tutorial of it.


 
But when do you think it will be released?


----------



## joey (Nov 17, 2010)

Please stop asking when it will be released. xb27 has already said he hopes before "jesus' birthday" and he can't say anything other than that.


----------



## The Puzzler (Nov 17, 2010)

joey said:


> Please stop asking when it will be released. xb27 has already said he hopes before "jesus' birthday" and he can't say anything other than that.


 
I am sorry I just wanted to know if there were any changes.


----------



## xb27 (Nov 17, 2010)

The Puzzler said:


> I am sorry I just wanted to know if there were any changes.


 
That's OK. Thanks for your concern.
But I cannot promise an actual date, because that means if I finished it I still have to wait until that date. 
After it's OK, I will release It immediately!


----------



## TK 421 (Nov 17, 2010)

xb27 said:


> *Cyclo is the best!*
> 
> After released, I will post some lubricating,assembling..... tutorial of it.


 
ah just as i expected

i haz some lubes in mah inventory

-Cyclo
-Jiggy
-Penray
-40/60 wt Trinity shock oil
-maru lube

i'm glad that i bought the last cyclo off that shelf from ace hardware


----------



## krnballerzzz (Nov 19, 2010)

If Thom and/or I were to recieve one, we'd love to review it for CubeCast. Just throwing it out there.


----------



## Tall5001 (Nov 24, 2010)

i am super excited for this cube cant wait to get one when it comes out!!!


----------



## da25centz (Nov 24, 2010)

any updates on a release date/seller?


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Nov 24, 2010)

Does it have a spider core? My Lubix is reserved.


----------



## Tall5001 (Nov 24, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Does it have a spider core? My Lubix is reserved.


 
Whats that?


----------



## maggotcuber (Nov 24, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Does it have a spider core? My Lubix is reserved.


 
noobish question but whats a spider core?


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Nov 24, 2010)

Tall5001 said:


> Whats that?


 


maggotcuber said:


> noobish question but whats a spider core?


 
I don't blame either of you the slightest. But what I meant was a core with 3 / 6 axis with screws+springs+maybewashers going into it. Similar to a 3x3 core. The V Cube 6 adapts the same thing.


----------



## Tall5001 (Nov 24, 2010)

im still a bit confused but i think i understand


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Nov 24, 2010)

Tall5001 said:


> im still a bit confused but i think i understand


 
Sigh...3x3 core. Maru 4x4 Core. All V Cubes Core.


----------



## da25centz (Nov 24, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Sigh...3x3 core. Maru 4x4 Core. All V Cubes Core.


 
its a 3x3 core. as opposed to like a rubiks 4x4 core, which is a ball, etc.


----------



## maggotcuber (Nov 26, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Does it have a spider core? My Lubix is reserved.


 
on the original pictures of the pieces it looks like theres a red core in there but theres a glare, its kinda hard to tell


----------



## DeathCuberK (Nov 27, 2010)

where did you get the mass production mold? I imagine it cost a lot to start mass production.


----------



## oval30 (Nov 28, 2010)

thats it. My mini QJ is giving me so much trouble that I will not buy another one. the darn center shell keeps on coming off even with superglue. -_-. I have to wait for the x-cube. pl0x release before christmas. pl0x pl0x


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Nov 29, 2010)

IT'S GOT THE SPIDER CORE!
Lubix: Bout time, I'm collecting dust here.


----------



## hahahaha (Nov 29, 2010)

all i want is the effing cube shipped over here unless i'm lucky enough to find such a thing in Taiwan hopefully by christmas...


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 29, 2010)

Ah! I want one of these really bad. I suspect it's much better than the Maru, and I thnk I'm in love with the size.


----------



## adiconfidence (Nov 29, 2010)

It looks like a v-cube mech though. Cameron, do you think you can have the mf8 dayan 4x4 in stock by christams (with white)? I would appreciate it so much! I can get my magic, 4x4, maru 2x2, and mf8 megmainx at once!


----------



## Martijn (Nov 29, 2010)

Any news about a release yet? Don't have time to read 12+ pages


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 29, 2010)

around christmas


----------



## oval30 (Dec 5, 2010)

This cube looks great. Wish for some moar updatez! If possible of course


----------



## The Puzzler (Dec 5, 2010)

Everytime I see this thread I get excited. Can't wait for this awesome cube.


----------



## HavoCentral (Dec 5, 2010)

December is hereeee!!
Any day now (hopefully).
If I was him, I would do ebay, or start his own site, keep the profits for himself. I know its greedy, but it would be worth it.


----------



## Zarxrax (Dec 5, 2010)

HavoCentral said:


> December is hereeee!!
> Any day now (hopefully).
> If I was him, I would do ebay, or start his own site, keep the profits for himself. I know its greedy, but it would be worth it.


 
Except for all the profits kept by ebay and paypal...
He would probably make just as much selling them through other people's stores.


----------



## Mr Cubism (Dec 5, 2010)

HavoCentral said:


> I would do ebay....



Me too, Ebay shop with a Ebay ID like "X-cube" or something like that. 

I would buy directly!


----------



## da25centz (Dec 5, 2010)

Honestly, I think everyone here is going to buy one no matter where he decides to sell them from, so his profits are going to be huge anyway


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 5, 2010)

I saw some detailed photo's of the mech. It's v-cube mech, just smaller as far as I could tell. I just hope there's some sort or misalignment prevention.


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 5, 2010)

you obviously didn't see the entire mech... The whole point of the xcube design is to prevent any possibility of a misalignment.


----------



## da25centz (Dec 5, 2010)

Some people said that its somewhat a cross between a v-cube mech and the ES mech


----------



## cubinggirl123 (Dec 5, 2010)

6 cm?? wow that is small! perfect for my small hands... YIPPEE!!!!


----------



## da25centz (Dec 5, 2010)

cubinggirl123 said:


> 6 cm?? wow that is small! perfect for my small hands... YIPPEE!!!!


 
same size as the v-cube 5


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 5, 2010)

no....


----------



## deadalnix (Dec 5, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> I just hope there's some sort or misalignment prevention.


 
This is the whole point. Xcube4 supposely have some mecanism to prevent misalignement that are way better than vcube's or maru's. If it's true, it's very promising !


----------



## da25centz (Dec 5, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> no....


 
sorry, 6.2 cm


----------



## HavoCentral (Dec 5, 2010)

da25centz said:


> Some people said that its somewhat a cross between a v-cube mech and the ES mech


 



deadalnix said:


> This is the whole point. Xcube4 supposely have some mecanism to prevent misalignement that are way better than vcube's or maru's. If it's true, it's very promising !



From the images of the kits, it looks extremely like the V-Cube 4 patents designs with one exception I can see. Unlike normal cubes based on a 6 axis core that have 6 core parts, the X-Cube has 12 core parts. The parts that attach to the core and the parts that attach to those parts. Those parts rotate around the fixed core parts. I do not know if that could fix the misalignment problem, tho.
These are not facts, this is how I think the mech works based on the information I have seen.
Anyone agree?


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 5, 2010)

adiconfidence said:


> It looks like a v-cube mech though. Cameron, do you think you can have the mf8 dayan 4x4 in stock by christams (with white)? I would appreciate it so much! I can get my magic, 4x4, maru 2x2, and mf8 megmainx at once!


 
Who're you talking to?!


----------



## deadalnix (Dec 5, 2010)

HavoCentral said:


> From the images of the kits, it looks extremely like the V-Cube 4 patents designs with one exception I can see. Unlike normal cubes based on a 6 axis core that have 6 core parts, the X-Cube has 12 core parts. The parts that attach to the core and the parts that attach to those parts. Those parts rotate around the fixed core parts. I do not know if that could fix the misalignment problem, tho.
> These are not facts, this is how I think the mech works based on the information I have seen.
> Anyone agree?


 
Where did you see that ?


----------



## maggot (Dec 5, 2010)

deadalnix said:


> Where did you see that ?


 
i agree. how can you make an assumption of the mech by the picture of the DIY? 

everyone please stop making assumptions of the design. my heart races everytime i see this on the main page. and the past few times ive seen it, its been stupid assumptions based on nothing.


----------



## HavoCentral (Dec 6, 2010)

deadalnix said:


> Where did you see that ?





maggot said:


> i agree. how can you make an assumption of the mech by the picture of the DIY?
> 
> everyone please stop making assumptions of the design. my heart races everytime i see this on the main page. and the past few times ive seen it, its been stupid assumptions based on nothing.


 

If you can see the individual pieces that make up the puzzle, you can make some assumptions about the mech. For instance, one way to see how a puzzle works is, you take it apart, and look at the individual pieces.
Another example is, if you were given a 24 piece flat picture puzzle and had all the piece laid out in front of you. Even without touching them, you can get a general idea of what it looks like put together. I just made some logical assumptions based on the information available.

There are some edges that look similar to my maru 4's edges, corners as well.
In the bottom left corner, there is a piece similar to the V-Cube 4 patent pics of the hidden middle edge piece.
And right in the middle of the white bag, there is a piece with a big hole in it with a recessed edge. And based on logic, there is a big chance that a big hole and recessed edge, means it will go around something. The outer edge of the piece looks about the size as the core pieces in my maru. Which is where I got the core idea from.

What he said. lol. (Read post below this one.)


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 6, 2010)

I'd say you can make inferences, hypothesis, or educated predicitions.


----------



## hahahaha (Dec 6, 2010)

> Originally Posted by ~Phoenix Death~
> I'd say you can make inferences, hypothesis, or educated predictions



agree, even though hypothesis should be hypotheses and predicitions=typo

:tu


----------



## magicsquares (Dec 6, 2010)

Don't mean to sound rude in any way but I don't want to read through 29 pages. I just wanted to know if there's any new information on this topic or is the creator still looking for producers for the cube?


----------



## HavoCentral (Dec 6, 2010)

magicsquares said:


> Don't mean to sound rude in any way but I don't want to read through 29 pages. I just wanted to know if there's any new information on this topic or is the creator still looking for producers for the cube?


 
I believe he has already started making them, but doesnt know when or where he is going to sale them.


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 6, 2010)

magicsquares said:


> Don't mean to sound rude in any way but I don't want to read through 29 pages. I just wanted to know if there's any new information on this topic or is the creator still looking for producers for the cube?


 
You could try reading the first post.


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Dec 7, 2010)

inb4 everyone gets their hopes up, thinking that it's going to be the best cube evar then hate it because they hyped it too much and are unsatisfied with the results.


----------



## Zarxrax (Dec 7, 2010)

I just hope it feels kinda springy, like a 3x3.


----------



## magicsquares (Dec 7, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> You could try reading the first post.


 
I did, but then I saw it was last edited on October 30.


----------



## HavoCentral (Dec 7, 2010)

I really like my dayan, but will get one of these anyway, but I as well hope that this isnt a lot of hype.
Who besides him, has actually solved one?


----------



## oval30 (Dec 7, 2010)

NOTE: OFF-Topic ---> hype is good for the economy of cubing though


----------



## musicninja17 (Dec 7, 2010)

I love to underhype everything. I don't hype up christmas so it feels awesome when it's actually the day of. And it goes quicker.


----------



## HavoCentral (Dec 7, 2010)

musicninja17 said:


> I love to underhype everything. I don't hype up christmas so it feels awesome when it's actually the day of. And it goes quicker.


 
yupp, all these people are like this cube is sooo amazing, when they have never tried one. All getting over exited does is make you fall harder if it doesnt meet expectations.

but i hope this cube is good.


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Dec 7, 2010)

id say it subconsciously increases your expectations


----------



## splinteh (Dec 7, 2010)

Hopefully it'll be out by X-Mas.


----------



## theace (Dec 9, 2010)

I hope I can get one before the last week of Jan! There's a comp on 4th Feb!


----------



## deadalnix (Dec 10, 2010)

Happy for you. Anything interesting to share ?


----------



## AnsonL (Dec 10, 2010)

heo much would it cost?


----------



## bigbee99 (Dec 10, 2010)

AnsonL said:


> heo much would it cost?


 
$30 - $37 from what I could tell


----------



## freshcuber (Dec 10, 2010)

bigbee99 said:


> *$30 - $37* from what I could tell





That's pretty expensive for a 4x4. It makes the Maru look cheap. Even a V-Cube 5 costs less from cube depot. I know some people will buy it anyway but I don't see it as marketable if it costs much more than $30.


----------



## musicninja17 (Dec 10, 2010)

Well, if v cube would like to step it up and compete, i have a feeling this may get very interesting. I really want to feel this cube....lets just put it that way.....


----------



## Fire Cuber (Dec 10, 2010)

woot! 30US$ for 4x4? woot! w004!


----------



## Togaman10 (Dec 11, 2010)

i really want this any news on when it should be mass produced


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 11, 2010)

Kinda expensive.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Dec 11, 2010)

OMg 30 bucks. 
Since my cat knocked my cube bag off my table and shattered my Maru 4x4 and Mini QJ, I'm left without a 4x4... which means... X-Cube 4 TIME SUCKAS


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 11, 2010)

cuberkid10 said:


> OMg 30 bucks.
> Since my cat knocked my cube bag off my table and shattered my Maru 4x4 and Mini QJ, I'm left without a 4x4... which means... X-Cube 4 TIME SUCKAS


 
I can understand the Mini QJ, but can't you just assemble the Maru unless a piece itself broke?


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 11, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> I can understand the Mini QJ, but can't you just assemble the Maru unless a piece itself broke?


 
Assembling maru is very hard.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 11, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> Assembling maru is very hard.


 
It's a V Cube. It takes time.


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 11, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> It's a V Cube. It takes time.


 
Do you have one? The fact that it's 4x4 and the mech preventing thing in the middle makes it way harder.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Dec 11, 2010)

um. I can put a maru together in less than 10minutes? and I've done it 4 times today?


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 11, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> Do you have one? The fact that it's 4x4 and the mech preventing thing in the middle makes it way harder.


 
Yes, I have one. However, I lost a piece. But I still know how to assemble one because t's extrememly similar to a YJ 4x4, which I also have.
Some people use tape to hold pieces together while adding other pieces. I find that works effectively. ChrisBird is able to assemble one too. Sub 5.


----------



## HavoCentral (Dec 11, 2010)

Its only hard if you dont know how to assemble it properly. One of the first things I do when i get something new is disassemble and assemble, that way if things like that happen, I know what to do.


----------



## oval30 (Dec 12, 2010)

omg 32 pages, i need this cube so badly. xb27 plox release before christmas if you can


----------



## LouisCormier (Dec 13, 2010)

How is the mass production going? Where will we be able to buy it?


----------



## HavoCentral (Dec 13, 2010)

LouisCormier said:


> How is the mass production going? Where will we be able to buy it?


 
good and he is still deciding where to sale it.
But he needs to hurry up if ppl want to get one before christmas, shipping could be slow, especially international


----------



## collinbxyz (Dec 13, 2010)

Looks sick man. Wish I could get it for Christmas...


----------



## joey (Dec 13, 2010)

HavoCentral said:


> good and he is still deciding where to sale it.
> But he needs to hurry up if ppl want to get one before christmas, shipping could be slow, especially international


 
Yeah, he should hurry up. How hard is it to mass produce a product??

Oh wait, it IS hard.

Stop asking for news, it won't make it come any faster, just wait for him to post.


----------



## oval30 (Dec 17, 2010)

bump... so is it going to release this year or in 4 years like someone else posted?


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 17, 2010)

oval30 said:


> bump... so is it going to release this year or in 4 years like someone else posted?


 
it's never gonna be released because now Verde claims that all 4x4s in the world are infringing his patent.


----------



## Kurbitur (Dec 18, 2010)

^ what he said.

as it looks quiet like maru 4x4x4 in mechanism and it is claimed to be good Verde has or will ban it.


----------



## Stefan (Dec 18, 2010)

Someone please tell me why you guys keep writing "Verde".


----------



## theace (Dec 18, 2010)

So no xcube then?


----------



## Zarxrax (Dec 18, 2010)

The last that was stated was that the x-cube 4 will be released soon. Please don't start pointless accusations without anything to back it up.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 18, 2010)

Stefan said:


> Someone please tell me why you guys keep writing "Verde".


 
Maybe they want their cube to be made of green plastic?


----------



## theace (Dec 18, 2010)

Zarxrax said:


> The last that was stated was that the x-cube 4 will be released soon. Please don't start pointless accusations without anything to back it up.


 
That's a relief! I thought I missed something!


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 18, 2010)

Oh, so it's not Verde?

Never knew that...


----------



## WastedMeerkat (Dec 18, 2010)

Kurbitur said:


> ^ what he said.
> 
> as it looks quiet like maru 4x4x4 in mechanism and it is claimed to be good Verde has or will ban it.


 
No, he's said before that it's not a V-Cube mechanism.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Dec 18, 2010)

I don't think the green man is going to like this


----------



## o2gulo (Dec 18, 2010)

Really? No I mean the cube wont be released for like 4 years? Damn. I wanna throw up my v-cube 7 now.:fp


----------



## Carrot (Dec 19, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> Maybe they want their cube to be made of green plastic?


 
ME ME!!! I want a green 4x4x4!!! =D


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 19, 2010)

cube-o-holic said:


> I don't think the green man is going to like this



...I think we're screwed.


----------



## da25centz (Dec 19, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> ...I think we're screwed.


 
CUBES MADE OF PLASTIC?!?!?!?!?!?
COPYRIGHT VIOLATION! ERNO RUBIK WILL BE FURIOUS!


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 19, 2010)

da25centz said:


> CUBES MADE OF PLASTIC?!?!?!?!?!?
> COPYRIGHT VIOLATION! ERNO RUBIK WILL BE FURIOUS!


 
Try the fact that there's a piece in there that seems to look exactly like an internal piece of a V CUBE.


----------



## da25centz (Dec 19, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Try the fact that there's a piece in there that seems to look exactly like an internal piece of a V CUBE.


 
I was being sarcastic. And if verdes is stopping production of dayan because the pieces are just similar to the v-cubes, then this thing wont ever be sold. which blows


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 19, 2010)

da25centz said:


> I was being sarcastic. And if verdes is stopping production of dayan because the pieces are just similar to the v-cubes, then this thing wont ever be sold. which blows


 
Hard. Because I had my hopes soaring through the universe when someone on Youtube asked what the mech was, V Cube or...?
He said it had an X Cube mech, which made me .


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 19, 2010)

It's v-cube mech
http://www.wretch.cc/blog/xb27/4651976


----------



## DeathCuberK (Dec 19, 2010)

I guess I will have to buy this RIGHT when it comes out, just before Verdes bans it....


----------



## theace (Dec 19, 2010)

I hope it comes out soon. xb27! Where are you man!


----------



## Fire Cuber (Dec 19, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> It's v-cube mech
> http://www.wretch.cc/blog/xb27/4651976


 
This is from 2009. Somewhere he says that he change the mech a little bit.


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Dec 19, 2010)

That looks shapeways printed however his newer pictures look like nice smooth ABS.

On a side note, anyone know how his 7x7x7 is coming?


----------



## ~Adam~ (Dec 19, 2010)

When or that? Yes I think I saw a youtube video on a square X-7.

edit


----------



## Zarxrax (Dec 19, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> It's v-cube mech
> http://www.wretch.cc/blog/xb27/4651976


 
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?14415-the-x-cube-4&p=218832&viewfull=1#post218832


xb27 said:


> Dear cubers
> 
> Thanks for visiting my blog and thanks for the discussion of my X-Cube 4. But I think there is some misunderstanding to explain.
> 
> ...


----------



## xb27 (Dec 19, 2010)

Hey guys,
Sorry for long time no appear.
X-Cubes is mass produced!!!
Just don't worry about it.
I'll do whatever I can to send my X-Cube to whom really want it.
I'll tell more tomorrow because it's 1:35 am now in Taiwan, and I have to sleep lol.


----------



## Fire Cuber (Dec 19, 2010)

xb27 said:


> Hey guys,
> Sorry for long time no appear.
> X-Cubes is mass produced!!!
> Just don't worry about it.
> ...



Thanks! WHAT A BIG NEWS!!


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 19, 2010)

YES! Shall try to be one of the first buyers. Been waiting ages.


----------



## Zarxrax (Dec 19, 2010)

Awesome! 
I can't wait!


----------



## izovire (Dec 19, 2010)

I tried the X-cube in Feb earlier this year, and it feels amazing! No lockups and some corner cutting. 

Can't wait until it's released


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 19, 2010)

So exciting.


----------



## Fire Cuber (Dec 19, 2010)

izovire said:


> I tried the X-cube in Feb earlier this year, and it feels amazing! No lockups and some corner cutting.
> 
> *Can't wait until it's released*


 
Didn't he said that it is mass produced?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Dec 19, 2010)

OMG I CANT WAIT EITHER


----------



## theace (Dec 19, 2010)

I can't wait man! i'm getting one me these! Will it be on lightake? Need shipping info!


----------



## hkne95 (Dec 19, 2010)

damn i just ordered a shengshou from speedcubeshop -_-


----------



## Olji (Dec 19, 2010)

dang, i have no money D:, going to buy it as soon as i got some (prob right after x-mas)


----------



## theace (Dec 19, 2010)

I was going to order a dayan 4x4 tomorrow. Not anymore haha!


----------



## Shortey (Dec 19, 2010)

Fire Cuber said:


> Didn't he said that it is mass produced?


 
Doesn't mean that it is released.


----------



## Zarxrax (Dec 19, 2010)

Of course not. Its not released until it is available for sale.
We will probably get more information regarding availability tomorrow.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 19, 2010)

And when he does give us more information hopefully a confirmed date of release will be given. I'd like to take off work for that day to ensure I buy one of the first


----------



## o2gulo (Dec 19, 2010)

It's about damn time. Finally.


----------



## Andreaillest (Dec 19, 2010)

Woo Hoo!!!! So exciting! Hopefully I'll have the cash to pay for this bad boy. I also hope it's not too expensive...


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Dec 20, 2010)

o2gulo said:


> It's about damn time. Finally.


 
I am so sorry that he kept you waiting. Would you like some complimentary peanuts to tide you over? Maybe a shooter of sprite?


----------



## Kapusta (Dec 20, 2010)

Awesome, now I can finally sell my maru!


----------



## Fire Cuber (Dec 20, 2010)

Shortey said:


> Doesn't mean that it is released.


 
orly?

EDIT : gimme a reason plz?


----------



## Shortey (Dec 20, 2010)

Yeah, really.


----------



## oval30 (Dec 20, 2010)

I pm'd him to sell me one. hopefully he will respond


----------



## freshcuber (Dec 20, 2010)

My heart almost skipped a beat when I saw xb's post. I'm so ready for this thing. I love my Dayan but it's just too big for me


----------



## Zarxrax (Dec 20, 2010)

oval30 said:


> I pm'd him to sell me one. hopefully he will respond


 Or, you know, you could wait until tomorrow like everyone else?


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 20, 2010)

Hey,
I sent you a pm regarding wholesale.
Thanks,
Tim


----------



## xb27 (Dec 20, 2010)

Images:

http://www.wretch.cc/album/album.php?id=xb27&book=11&page=2

Assembly:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3SeqHp1KrPw

Those X-Cubes will be onsale on Xmas in Taiwan first.

If you guys have friends in Taiwan. You can have them help to buy it.

I am sorry to say that now I'm still not on the way of paypal.

If you're not in Taiwan and want to buy 12 cubes with $35 per each.(With a blue limited edition for free)

Just mail me : [email protected]

I will find another way.


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 20, 2010)

That core looks freaky...


----------



## choza244 (Dec 20, 2010)

damn, I'm too far away and have no friends in Taiwan, xb27 do you know (aprox) when will it be available to buy from a store with world wide shipping?

Thanks in advance


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Dec 20, 2010)

X-Cube on X-Mas. Genius.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 20, 2010)

Ahh! I don't know anyone in Taiwan.

Must.
Get.
This.
Cube. :3


----------



## Fire Cuber (Dec 20, 2010)

xb27 said:


> Images:
> 
> http://www.wretch.cc/album/album.php?id=xb27&book=11&page=2
> 
> ...


 
Can I buy One only?


----------



## Zarxrax (Dec 20, 2010)

Wow! It looks amazing! Congratulations, xb27!
And the extra tool is to help adjust the tension... clever!


----------



## Cool Frog (Dec 20, 2010)

Fire Cuber said:


> Can I buy One only?


 
You can buy the limited edition Blue one for $420 and get 12 normal ones for free...

Do you know when people not in Taiwan can get this cube?


----------



## theace (Dec 20, 2010)

I have no friends it Taiwan. I need one cube. It's expensive like mad. How do I get one before 3rd week of jan?


----------



## y3k9 (Dec 20, 2010)

To those concerned about v-cube taking this cube down I will say as impartial as possible: War will break out amongst the community if Verdes even tries.


----------



## xbrandationx (Dec 20, 2010)

Looks like he has roughly 400 cubes. They're going to go by fast, everybody's going to get this cube.


----------



## Henrik (Dec 20, 2010)

The mech. is so simple and yet so clever I love it 

I really hope you find something out so we can buy them outside Taiwan.


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 20, 2010)

I've been waiting for this cube for awhile now. Seeing the mechanism, it's really astonishing how simple yet effective it is!
Why didn't someone think of this earlier? /cliché


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 20, 2010)

y3k9 said:


> To those concerned about v-cube taking this cube down I will say as impartial as possible: War will break out amongst the community if Verdes even tries.


 
Thanks Mr. Expert, contributing nothing as usual.

xb27: if $35 is the wholesale price, how much will single cubes cost? I'd like to buy these cubes in bulk as soon as possible, to sell in Australia. I sent you a pm, and you kind of answered in the thread, but bare in mind, this wouldn't be a single order, once my first order sold old, I order again, and again, so it's constant business


----------



## nickvu2 (Dec 20, 2010)

@izovire: You planning to stock these?


----------



## xb27 (Dec 20, 2010)

Some people PM me, but sorry I got many PMs that cannot reply it quickly.

anyway, thanks for contacting me.

My PM box is getting exploded, please Email me:

[email protected]

Thanks


----------



## Kurbitur (Dec 20, 2010)

Anyone up for splitting a order? would buy 12 cubes like 6 of us and each would get 2 or something.


----------



## Winball (Dec 20, 2010)

Verdes has made no statement yet about the x-cube so far.
So stop being conserned about Verdes going after the mech of the x-cube!


----------



## Dene (Dec 20, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Thanks Mr. Expert, contributing nothing as usual.
> 
> xb27: if $35 is the wholesale price, how much will single cubes cost? I'd like to buy these cubes in bulk as soon as possible, to sell in Australia. I sent you a pm, and you kind of answered in the thread, but *bare* in mind, this wouldn't be a single order, once my first order sold old, I order again, and again, so it's constant business


 
I'd rather not imagine you bare in my mind.

But yea get a hold of those x-cubes asap because I will probably buy one off you.


----------



## Kurbitur (Dec 20, 2010)

This is though very similar to the Maru/shengshou/YJ as for the concept, though the core is a whole new thing. Maru was a great cube and this should be even greater. Nice job XB27 and i hope Verdes not going to patent troll this.


----------



## deadalnix (Dec 20, 2010)

Henrik said:


> The mech. is so simple and yet so clever I love it
> 
> I really hope you find something out so we can buy them outside Taiwan.


 
Similar mech have been discussed on this forum for a while.


----------



## deadalnix (Dec 20, 2010)

Winball said:


> Verdes has made no statement yet about the x-cube so far.
> So stop being conserned about Verdes going after the mech of the x-cube!


 
Sorry to remeber the maru story.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 20, 2010)

xb27 said:


> Some people PM me, but sorry I got many PMs that cannot reply it quickly.
> 
> anyway, thanks for contacting me.
> 
> ...


 
You haven't responded to me.

Either way I'll buy 12 for 35 each. You have my email sir. I'll probably be selling them at the New York comp since I'll have 12.

I sent you the email but I said I only wanted one. Let me go ahead and get all 12.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Dec 20, 2010)

Is there any chance you can just put some on ebay?


----------



## HavoCentral (Dec 20, 2010)

Zarxrax said:


> Wow! It looks amazing! Congratulations, xb27!
> And the extra tool is to help adjust the tension... clever!


 


HavoCentral said:


> it puts gaps in the centers in order to tension the cube
> or like an eastsheen the pieces are added then the screw, so it gaps the centers so the screw/spring can fit into the core



OMG, I was right, lol.
I would also like to add that I was right about the core as well, to all those people who got mad at me for "guessing" about 200 posts ago

35 is a little high tho. :/ but I might order some in january, if they are still not available here. Does that include assembly?


----------



## Henrik (Dec 20, 2010)

deadalnix said:


> Similar mech have been discussed on this forum for a while.



I thought I had seen it somewhere.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Dec 20, 2010)

And I thought that Meffert had high prices... Oh well! It's definitely worth it!


----------



## timspurfan (Dec 20, 2010)

RyanReese, will you be selling them at SJC?


----------



## oprah62 (Dec 20, 2010)

Sweet! My friend is in Taiwan as I speak. How would hey go around getting one for me?


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 20, 2010)

http://twistypuzzles.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=16426

see last post guys.


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Dec 20, 2010)

You lucky dog. Those blue ones look amazing.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 20, 2010)

timspurfan said:


> RyanReese, will you be selling them at SJC?


 
I was actually thinking about that. Yes I will be. I posted in the thread.


----------



## da25centz (Dec 20, 2010)

RyanReese09 said:


> I was actually thinking about that. Yes I will be. I posted in the thread.


 
If possible could I just buy one over the web from you?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 20, 2010)

da25centz said:


> If possible could I just buy one over the web from you?


 
Where do you live? I'm an extremely lazy person and the likelihoods of me actually having motivation to ship something is ~5%.


----------



## da25centz (Dec 20, 2010)

RyanReese09 said:


> Where do you live? I'm an extremely lazy person and the likelihoods of me actually having motivation to ship something is ~5%.


 
columbia, MD. a few miles from the river hill comp


----------



## HavoCentral (Dec 21, 2010)

da25centz said:


> If possible could I just buy one over the web from you?


 
Im sure a few cube store will purchase some in bulk and sell them. Just do not know how long it will be.


----------



## da25centz (Dec 21, 2010)

HavoCentral said:


> Im sure a few cube store will purchase some in bulk and sell them. Just do not know how long it will be.


 
I want to ensure that I get one, and I'd rather just pay the shipping across MD rather than across the pacific ocean.


xb27, what cube stores, if any, are you planning on stocking this cube to?


----------



## o2gulo (Dec 22, 2010)

lolblue core


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 22, 2010)

Seems I'm gonna try one at the next comp.


----------



## xb27 (Dec 22, 2010)

X-Cube DIY kits is now on sale for 12set + 1blue for free
Please read this:
http://www.wretch.cc/blog/xb27/4892010


----------



## Fire Cuber (Dec 22, 2010)

this is too expensive! when can I buy one only?


----------



## Olji (Dec 22, 2010)

see if you can grab a hold of some others and make up who gets the blue one , thinking about that now, maybe gonna buy when its single later though....


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 22, 2010)

Fire Cuber said:


> this is too expensive! when can I buy one only?


 
If you actually clicked xb27's link and read it (It's in English.) you would see it says


> If you want a single cube, please wait until I find the way to send every of it abroad.


----------



## maggot (Dec 22, 2010)

I am interested in throwing down on a set of 12 with someone. If not, if people in the US are interested, I would resale to member of the forum only. Please PM if you are interested in any kind of contribution and/ or purchase of resale of a lot of 12.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 22, 2010)

I already have a free blue one on my way.


----------



## maggot (Dec 22, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> I already have a free blue one on my way.


 
I see. I'm jealous.


----------



## Zarxrax (Dec 22, 2010)

I imagine some stores will be stocking these, so I'll wait until someone announces it in their store.


----------



## Antcuber (Dec 22, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> I already have a free blue one on my way.


 
FREE! BLUE!!! how?!!?


----------



## lachose (Dec 22, 2010)

Antcuber said:


> FREE! BLUE!!! how?!!?





xb27 said:


> X-Cube DIY kits is now on sale for 12set + 1blue for free
> Please read this:
> http://www.wretch.cc/blog/xb27/4892010


...


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Dec 22, 2010)

lachose said:


> Antcuber said:
> 
> 
> > FREE! BLUE!!! how?!!?
> ...



WRONG



daniel0731ex said:


> http://twistypuzzles.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=16426
> 
> see last post guys.


----------



## HavoCentral (Dec 22, 2010)

Whyusosrs? said:


> WRONG


 
How is that wrong? you get a free blue cube.
It may not have been exactly what he was asking, but it answered the question.


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Dec 22, 2010)

Did you read the posts in the link? It's no longer the last post because people have posted...

If you had read the posts in the link you would have seen this post:



> pictures are out guys!
> 
> http://www.wretch.cc/album/show.php?i=xb27&b=11&f=1827271167&p=23
> 
> ...


----------



## HavoCentral (Dec 22, 2010)

Whyusosrs? said:


> Did you read the posts in the link? It's no longer the last post because people have posted...
> 
> If you had read the posts in the link you would have seen this post:


 
I saw the post. But the answer you said wrong to, was also right. He asked free blue. how?
and you get a free blue one when you purchase 12 regulars. So both that answer and your answer were correct.


----------



## joey (Dec 22, 2010)

You're wrong HavoCentral.


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Dec 22, 2010)

HavoCentral said:


> I saw the post. But the answer you said wrong to, was also right. He asked free blue. how?
> and you get a free blue one when you purchase 12 regulars. So both that answer and your answer were correct.


 
But it's apparent that antcuber was talking to Daniel. Daniel is getting his free blue cube because of the link I posted. I highly doubt he ordered 12 x-cubes. Daniel got his free cube because xb used his screw design to prevent core misalignments. So clearly, you are either
a) confused and need help
b) trollin
c) trying to get me frustrated at you.

You've accomplished C.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 22, 2010)

Whyusosrs? said:


> because xb used his screw design to prevent core misalignments.



Umm that's not right, he didn't "use my screw" design, it's just that we both came up with the same idea and that he wants to send me one as a "friendly gift".

(It's actually him who came up with the design first, but I posted my thought before he revealed his.)


----------



## o2gulo (Dec 23, 2010)

420$ ???? i only have 30$ in my pocket!!!! :fp :fp guess have to wait next year? :fp


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Dec 23, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> Umm that's not right, he didn't "use my screw" design, it's just that we both came up with the same idea and that he wants to send me one as a "friendly gift".
> 
> (It's actually him who came up with the design first, but I posted my thought before he revealed his.)


 
Oh really? Interesting. Two minds coming up with a similar idea. Pretty cool.


----------



## collinbxyz (Dec 23, 2010)

CC cube = 3x3 <3
X-Cube = 4x4 <3

what about 2x2 and 5x5?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 23, 2010)

o2gulo said:


> 420$ ???? i only have 30$ in my pocket!!!! :fp :fp guess have to wait next year? :fp


 
I bought 12 to sell at an upcoming cometition, and the 420 (well, really 480 after the 60 dollar international wiring fee) drained my account


----------



## Tall5001 (Dec 23, 2010)

Zarxrax said:


> I imagine some stores will be stocking these, so I'll wait until someone announces it in their store.


 
Cube depot and puzzle adictions have their pre orders out go check it out!


----------



## collinbxyz (Dec 23, 2010)

Tall5001 said:


> Cube depot and puzzle adictions have their pre orders out go check it out!


 
Not cubedepot


----------



## HavoCentral (Dec 24, 2010)

collinbxyz said:


> Not cubedepot


 
He not doing it on his site, he is doing it through this site.


----------



## collinbxyz (Dec 24, 2010)

HavoCentral said:


> He not doing it on his site, he is doing it through this site.


 
Ya, I saw that after I posted that


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 24, 2010)

I'm not in any hurry to get this cube.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 24, 2010)

Off topic, my 12 cubes I bought (and shall be selling at a competition in January) were shipped today. 
Shall be getting them within a week.


----------



## oval30 (Dec 25, 2010)

Yesss. Time for a customer review


----------



## Cool Frog (Dec 25, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> I'm not in any hurry to get this cube.


 
I know right... just want to get it one day haha


----------



## xb27 (Dec 26, 2010)

My friend Rubiksfat solve with XCube


----------



## LearningCode (Dec 26, 2010)

I've got a question,
It may be stupid, but it's one I just HAD to ask.

Why do we need to 'cap' the edges and corners?


----------



## abctoshiro (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm not sure if this has been asked before but...

Taiwan is just north of the Philippines. Can you ship here? It's just a 30-minute plane from Taiwan to here, right? And how much would shipping be?


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Dec 26, 2010)

I got a shengshou and an eastheen. The eastheen sucks but i think that my shengshou is perfect. I don't need an expensive cube which helps me getting 2 seconds faster. If I would practise 4x4 more I would get the same result


----------



## Godmil (Dec 26, 2010)

Reinier Schippers said:


> I got a shengshou and an eastheen. The eastheen sucks but i think that my shengshou is perfect. I don't need an expensive cube which helps me getting 2 seconds faster. If I would practise 4x4 more I would get the same result


 
That was very interesting, thank you for sharing.


----------



## LearningCode (Dec 26, 2010)

It would be nice to actually try it out, even if you had, say, 100 other 4x4s


----------



## theace (Dec 26, 2010)

Is the shenshou really that good?


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 26, 2010)

theace said:


> Is the shenshou really that good?


 
It actually is. If you had liked the Maru, the ShengShou most likely won't disappoint you, as it's a mini version of it. The inner layers are extrmemely more smooth though. The outers are a tiny bit bumpy.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Dec 27, 2010)

Shoot.. these are DIY kits.. I hope I can figure out how to assemble it. I had a hell of a time trying to assemble the Maru.


----------



## Zarxrax (Dec 27, 2010)

cuberkid10 said:


> Shoot.. these are DIY kits.. I hope I can figure out how to assemble it. I had a hell of a time trying to assemble the Maru.


 
It looks like a pain to assemble, but there is a video showing exactly how to do it, so I think it shouldn't be too bad.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 27, 2010)

cuberkid10 said:


> Shoot.. these are DIY kits.. I hope I can figure out how to assemble it. I had a hell of a time trying to assemble the Maru.


 
It is a lot to assemble, and there are parts of the cube where you have to scrape of some tiny part with an exacto knife. The edges and corners even have caps. And compressing the springs as well. The centers and assembly to the core look like a science project (exaggeration) but after that, it's pretty much V Cube mech assembly and it looks easier than the Maru because of the difference of the internal p ieces.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Dec 27, 2010)

Oh God I'm worried now. I have an inability to handle small pieces. And I'm clueless on Vcube mech. (I have no Vcubes). Ah, will be a fun weekend project when I get one.


----------



## theace (Dec 28, 2010)

True. This is gonna be my FIRST DIY cube evar!


----------



## deadalnix (Dec 28, 2010)

theace said:


> True. This is gonna be my FIRST DIY cube evar!


 
True, this is not your facbook profil, so we don't care.


----------



## TK 421 (Dec 28, 2010)

Um, i have a few question.

1. In the video. We are supposed to use Cyclo silicone. Is it the most effective one?
2. Can i get ONE in BLACK?
3. If question no.2 the answer is YES. Is it going to cost me 35-38$?
4. Can i get it DIY (not pre-assembled)?
5. When will the X-Cube 4 hit indonesian shops?



When somebody posted the X-cube 4 with the maru 4x4 mech (old gen).

I immediately tought. "Jingle bombs, jingle bombs. I think i got screwed" ----achmed----


----------



## joey (Dec 28, 2010)

The answer is no, you cannot buy one separately. Please read.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 28, 2010)

What exactly is Cyclo lube? I've tried asking in the 1AQT. Is it just regular heavy duty CRC?


----------



## xb27 (Dec 28, 2010)

http://www.cyclo.com/pages/ind_lubricants

The last one with orange bottle.

Silicone spray


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Dec 28, 2010)

Xb, how is the cubic 7x7x7 coming along?


----------



## cuberkid10 (Dec 28, 2010)

Just looked at the tutoral for asembly. Doesn't too hard. Looks very similar to the Maru. Probably the most annoying part will be the first cross. . I expect lots of screaming and cussing as I assemble it.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 28, 2010)

I'm having trouble finding cyclo silicone spray in a local store-2nd best option?


----------



## zenzzzz (Dec 29, 2010)

why 35$ ?? 

T T it to much expensive for me . When will 18$ ???



V
V


----------



## maggot (Dec 29, 2010)

RyanReese09 said:


> I'm having trouble finding cyclo silicone spray in a local store-2nd best option?


 
i think they do not have in US stores. a lot of japan cubers use d-39 which i think is on lightake. it has to be shipped ORMD so im sure it will be stopped by customs. . jigaloo is similar to the cyclo, as well as a crc/shockoil combo is also similar


----------



## EricReese (Dec 29, 2010)

We already have D39 in our posession. Thank you.


----------



## SlapShot (Dec 29, 2010)

Watched the assembly video. My ShengShou popped and came apart on Christmas Eve, and I put it back together by watching a Maru assembly video. This should be a snap because some of the inner pieces appear to be similar but a little larger.


----------



## TK 421 (Dec 29, 2010)

cuberkid10 said:


> Just looked at the tutoral for asembly. Doesn't too hard. Looks very similar to the Maru. Probably the most annoying part will be the first cross. . I expect lots of screaming and cussing as I assemble it.


 
Tape, i can't assemble my maru without it



RyanReese09 said:


> What exactly is Cyclo lube? I've tried asking in the 1AQT. Is it just regular heavy duty CRC?



um, cyclo's effect on cubes is just like shock oil. but needs a bit of drying time + little solves


----------



## JaceKplonowski (Dec 29, 2010)

Yes I get mine in a week. So stoked


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 29, 2010)

So which should I use? d39 or shock oil? Mixed answers.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Dec 29, 2010)

It sounds like you are going to be the 1st person on here to receive yours so I think it's going to be down to you to tell us.


----------



## EricReese (Dec 29, 2010)

Na, he might be 2nd, depends on how fast I can drive home from work today  (Should be coming today, if it does there will be a video)


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 29, 2010)

cube-o-holic said:


> It sounds like you are going to be the 1st person on here to receive yours so I think it's going to be down to you to tell us.


 
Probably. I was supposed to get it yesterday-the tracking shows it is in the U.S. I plan on a review)


Spoiler



Off topic-I had a dream I got these in the mail today and there were 2 megaminxes in there, pretty nice megas, and it had a 3x3x5 in there. Strange. The xcubes were supposedly in the "2nd package" I was getting


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 29, 2010)

Camcuber/Cameron Brown has an Unboxing of them!:


----------



## Zarxrax (Dec 29, 2010)

Seems to cut corners like a boss.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Dec 29, 2010)

It kinda looks sucky at first, but gets better as you break it in.


----------



## EricReese (Dec 29, 2010)

How do you assemble it haha


----------



## Shortey (Dec 29, 2010)

EricReese said:


> How do you assemble it haha


----------



## EricReese (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks I am assembling it now  expect a vid by the end of tonight. These look hard to assemble. This might take a while.

edit: don't plan on using these at comp if you guys are getting it from us at comp. It takes too long to assemble. I assume you guys want to assemble it youself?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 30, 2010)

I THINK I AM GETTING A HERNIA FROM ASSEMBLING THIS. EFF THE CROSS D:.

Seriously though-this is major hard to assemble the cross. I've been at it for 20+ minutes now


----------



## ~Adam~ (Dec 30, 2010)

Use tape!


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 30, 2010)

Finished assembling..though the turning feels like it has an internal pop. :'(.

I might go cry. Took me 4+ hours so far


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 30, 2010)

I can't find any internal pop-yet it feels like it has one. It has the feeling of a lan lan 2x2x2 having an internal pop. What steps should I use to diagnose? What's most likely? Keep in mind it's interior structure.


----------



## Zarxrax (Dec 30, 2010)

Do you feel it with certain layers or when turning past a certain point? That could give you some clues.
I might say just take it apart and try again. Since you know how to do it now, you could probably redo it in an hour or less.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 30, 2010)

It's basically the entire cube feels like an internal pop..ugh..I'd really prefer not to disassemble. It was a complete pain in the ***.


----------



## freshcuber (Dec 30, 2010)

I'd say disassemble and redo. It will be a pain but if it really is an internal pop then turning it more may damage your cube. I'd rather spend another hour assembling it than have a broken X-Cube. Since you've done it once it won't take too long at all this time. I do like the idea of tape. Preferably painter's tape or masking tape since it will keep the pieces together and not leave residue like duct tape or scotch tape can.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 30, 2010)

I was crying as I did it, but I disassembled. Shall post an update when/if I complete it tonight.


----------



## freshcuber (Dec 30, 2010)

That's rough man, good luck with your second attempt. Watch the video as you do it. I know the core has to be attached to the centers a certain way and that may be the issue. Total guess right there but a possibility.


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Dec 30, 2010)

Does your brother's feel the same?


----------



## EricReese (Dec 30, 2010)

I was hanging out at a girls house tonight, I have done like 25%. I am assembling the core right now, about 50% done that.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 30, 2010)

Rage quitting until tomorrow. ALSJFD;AKLGHAEJKJS;DFKL


----------



## JaceKplonowski (Dec 30, 2010)

What lube did you use ? Cyclo is not available where I am.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 30, 2010)

D39. But I can't tell if that was good or not because I had to disassemble. And now I'm facing another crisis



Spoiler



On the circular part that wraps around the core there is the xb logo, and then I try to fit the center pieces on it, the logo is in the way and thus the pieces won't fit there. I don't know how I didn't have this problem the first time. In the assembly video he seems to have no such problem. <_<.


Emailed the guy about it yesterday but..nothing yet.....


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 30, 2010)

Fail yet again. <_<


----------



## joey (Dec 30, 2010)

That was funny.


----------



## amostay2004 (Dec 30, 2010)

What...I thought they come assembled >_>


----------



## EricReese (Dec 30, 2010)

....no...where did he say they came assembled? Obviously they are DIY's...


----------



## freshcuber (Dec 30, 2010)

Bigbee is offering an assembly service.


----------



## EricReese (Dec 30, 2010)

Whatever price he is offering consider yourself getting a bargain. These things are ridiculous...


----------



## Erzz (Dec 30, 2010)

Wow I'm definitely not getting a DIY


----------



## cuberkid10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Can either of you explain in detail what part is hard? I would like to know what I'm in for..


----------



## joey (Dec 30, 2010)

Only you two Reese people have got them yet, we'll see if other people have as many problems as you.


----------



## EricReese (Dec 30, 2010)

Watch that video. Skip to 6:00 in. He assembles the first cross. This part is the hardest freaking part I have ever seen in my entire life. It's giving me cancer. THE PIECES WONT JUST STAY IN SO I CAN PUT THE REST IN ASLDJFALSDJ;FFLKSD. I make one false move and the entire thing falls apart. I'm gonna try major tightening it so its a bit easier and pops in better. I'm nerd raging so hard.

He makes it look easy. IT IS NOT


----------



## LearningCode (Dec 30, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Camcuber/Cameron Brown has an Unboxing of them!:
> *video*



I like how he says, "A lot of solves" repeatedly at the end of the video xD


----------



## oprah62 (Dec 31, 2010)

joey said:


> Only you two Reese people have got them yet, we'll see if other people have as many problems as you.


 
I get my diy kits monday. 
Let's see what the future entails.


----------



## EricReese (Dec 31, 2010)

Only took me an hour and 24 minutes but I finally finished the cross on the core. Now apparently it becomes easier


----------



## xb27 (Dec 31, 2010)

RyanReese09 said:


> D39. But I can't tell if that was good or not because I had to disassemble. And now I'm facing another crisis
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Don't worry
The X-Cube really act well if you adjust it in the right way.
I will make some video tutorial of it these few days.
I will give you the ability to assemble it well.


----------



## EricReese (Dec 31, 2010)

I just assembled it. It's amazing  I lubed it with d39 though. I think it can be better. Clicky, I like it. I'm stickering now


----------



## y3k9 (Dec 31, 2010)

Contact lightake, they'd be more than happy to sell it.


----------



## TK 421 (Dec 31, 2010)

y3k9 said:


> Contact lightake, they'd be more than happy to sell it.


 
yeah xb27. i'd be thankful if you sell it trough lighttake


----------



## EricReese (Dec 31, 2010)

@yk. were you talking to me? haha


----------



## y3k9 (Dec 31, 2010)

TK 421 said:


> yeah xb27. i'd be thankful if you sell it trough lighttake


Just don't let them rip you off.


----------



## HavoCentral (Dec 31, 2010)

Man, with the ridiculous price and the seemingly impossible assembly, Is it worth it?


----------



## Zarxrax (Dec 31, 2010)

HavoCentral said:


> Man, with the ridiculous price and the seemingly impossible assembly, Is it worth it?


It only makes me want it more


----------



## y3k9 (Dec 31, 2010)

HavoCentral said:


> Man, with the ridiculous price and the seemingly impossible assembly, Is it worth it?


Complex mechanism = Awesome cube


----------



## xb27 (Dec 31, 2010)

xb27 said:


> Don't worry
> The X-Cube really act well if you adjust it in the right way.
> I will make some video tutorial of it these few days.
> I will give you the ability to assemble it well.


----------



## chikato_tan (Dec 31, 2010)

35$/ cube , unbelievable , it`s more expensive than a 5x5 V-cube .


----------



## joey (Dec 31, 2010)

Cutest video ever


----------



## y3k9 (Dec 31, 2010)

I don't usually buy expensive cubes, but I might buy this to show I support cube entrepreneurs. Good job dude, looks like a nice cube.


----------



## TK 421 (Dec 31, 2010)

i don't care if it costs more than a v5. I'M BUYING IT

if verdes bans this x-cube. i will go vacation to greece with a map to verdes factory and and LSWM


----------



## Graupel (Dec 31, 2010)

Verdes will ban it
We gotta buy it quick...


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 31, 2010)

I don't usually buy expensive cubes, but when I do, I prefer x-cubes.


----------



## EricReese (Dec 31, 2010)

Mine feels good now that I've tensioned and stuff..but the inner slices still feel pretty..meh...not nearly as good as the outside layers. Do I have to take it apart and lube the core or something?


----------



## cuberkid10 (Dec 31, 2010)

Did you lube the internals halfway through assembly?


----------



## EricReese (Dec 31, 2010)

I sprayed all the pieces with d39 before assembling everything aftter the cross. But I did not lube the core pieces which is why I think that the inner slices feel worse then the outer ones. But I am a bloody noob when it comes to anything other then CFOP. I haven't been cubing long.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 31, 2010)

Just got mine today, It came pre-lubed and assembled, but I'm missing the red circular "opener" for stretching the centers. 

I took it apartt anyway because I didn't quite trust the tension eveness of the cube. As I expected, the tensions are not in very even equilibrium. One of the center piece is so loose that the screw isn't even compresing the spring.

Assembling is actually quite hard, took me about 30 minutes for the first time (I usually takes 3 min for the normal YJ 4x4). 

I have a couple tips for assembling the first cross (which is the hardest part). When you assemble the very first edge, push BOTH center frame to the right place and hold it with both of your hands. Put the edge center and edge piece together into a sandwitch before putting it in between the centers. With your pinky and ring finger holding the center frame in place, hold the sandwitch with the tripod formed between your thumb/middle/index and force it in between. It's kind of hard to describe it, you should mess around with it a little bit and find out the best posture of pushing it in. But the trick is to put together the sandwitch first. 
For the second (adjasent) edge, you'd want to hold the edge center to the "unstable" center first, and then slide the edge piece in. This could be a bit tricky because the pieces have cynlidrical foots rather than the more stable spherical foots. After these two are in, take the other edge center and push it into the slot from the top. Once you got these two edges in, the rest are much easier. Go ahead and build the first 2x2 block from the bottom. When you get to the third hidden edge piece, put in the big edge first and slide the edge centers in. Having the first 2x2 block finish, you will now build a new independent edge next to the block. Also put in one edge center and one edge first and push the last edge center from the top, but one thing to note is that you should put in the edge center on the stable center side first, because when you push in the last edge center, if you push it on the pre-built side it might pop out the 2x2 block you first built. So it should be the one on the independent side that is pushed in in the end. Assemble the rest of the 3 2x2 blocks and the top layers should be fairly easy.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 31, 2010)

How did you get pre assembled? The free one he gave you? After the cross it's like assembling a vcube.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 31, 2010)

RyanReese09 said:


> How did you get pre assembled? The free one he gave you? After the cross it's like assembling a vcube.


 
I dunno, but camcuber also got them preassembled.

BTW is your cube having the problem also on the outer layer? Because if it's only the inner layer it could be possible that the center notched are not aligned properly.

As in, the fan-shaped notches need to have the flat sides aligned so the inner layer could slide around.

like this: http://twistypuzzles.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=16426

(the figure on top-right of the picture)


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 31, 2010)

It's only the inner layers that are pretty bad. Well-on my blue cube the inner layers are ..meh. But on my black one everything was crappy. Next week I'll have another go at fixing it. Xb27 is sending me an assembled cube I believe after I contacted him about my difficulties.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Dec 31, 2010)

How did both of you get yours already?


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 31, 2010)

RyanReese09 said:


> It's only the inner layers that are pretty bad. Well-on my blue cube the inner layers are ..meh. But on my black one everything was crappy. Next week I'll have another go at fixing it. Xb27 is sending me an assembled cube I believe after I contacted him about my difficulties.


 
did you check the orientation of the notches?


----------



## freshcuber (Dec 31, 2010)

cuberkid10 said:


> How did both of you get yours already?


 
daniel0731ex got his as a gift if i recall correctly and the Reese brothers ordered 12 that they are going to sell at an upcoming comp.


----------



## joey (Dec 31, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> did you check the orientation of the notches?


What's Minecraft go to do with this??


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 31, 2010)

joey said:


> What's Minecraft go to do with this??


 
Ok.

Did you check whether if the little plastic thingy sticking out from the little mushroom-like piece's top circle plastic thing lines up with the other ones properly?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 31, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> did you check the orientation of the notches?


 
I wasn't aware I had to check them-he did not highlight that in the assembly video or anything. This is the first I'm hearing about this.


----------



## Shortey (Dec 31, 2010)

RyanReese09 said:


> I wasn't aware I had to check them-he did not highlight that in the assembly video or anything. This is the first I'm hearing about this.


 
That is one of the few things I actually remember from the video. You should pay attention.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jan 1, 2011)

OK I just checked the assembly video and I realized that you don't need to worry about orienting the centers. The long and short legs on the center pieces provides an index for the positioning of the notch, so If you did place the center piece accordingly with the core slot, there shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## da25centz (Jan 2, 2011)

so for those of us with no Cyclo lube, what would you recommend?

Maru, CRC, or lubix?


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jan 3, 2011)

:fp

why are people suddenly so focused on the Cyclo brand now? XB27 said "cyclo is the best" because it's the only available silicone spray in Taiwan, so he thought that it's also the only available silicone spray elsewhere. But here we have CRC and Jigaloo; what XB really meant is to use sillycone spray on the cube instead of cooking oil or vaseline.

(Though some sprays have more/different solvents than others, which could react and deform the plastics. But generally they're all the same if the solvent have no side effects).


----------



## Tall5001 (Jan 3, 2011)

da25centz said:


> so for those of us with no Cyclo lube, what would you recommend?
> 
> Maru, CRC, or lubix?


 
i would use lubix


----------



## keemy (Jan 3, 2011)

I just got mine assembling here hopefully I fail less than reese bro's.


----------



## EricReese (Jan 3, 2011)

keemy said:


> I just got mine assembling here hopefully I fail less than reese bro's.


 
Please note that I successfully assembled it first try with no prior experience. I only said it was difficult for me when doing the cross. My brother is the one who epically failed 3 times


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 3, 2011)

EricReese said:


> Please note that I successfully assembled it first try with no prior experience. I only said it was difficult for me when doing the cross. My brother is the one who epically failed 3 times


 
The cross was the only hard thing for me too. Those who have assembled a Maru 4x4x4 should have no issue. I have not. Nor have I done any DIY before this, so that made it harder.


----------



## oprah62 (Jan 3, 2011)

I got mine today. Assembling currently. Got part of the cross. Gonna use tape.


----------



## EricReese (Jan 4, 2011)

Where can I buy sticker sets for this cube? I accidently lost a pair.

Thank you


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 4, 2011)

EricReese said:


> Where can I buy sticker sets for this cube? I accidently lost a pair.
> 
> Thank you



Cubesmith


----------



## maggot (Jan 4, 2011)

EricReese said:


> Where can I buy sticker sets for this cube? I accidently lost a pair.
> 
> Thank you


 
since it is the same size as the mini qj, cubesmith 5x5 stickers should work fine.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jan 4, 2011)

or regular 4x4 stickers......


----------



## EricReese (Jan 4, 2011)

5x5 stickers? I am just making sure. I don't want to get the wrong sticker set. 

http://cubesmith.com/5x5 standard.jpg

This?


----------



## Erzz (Jan 4, 2011)

If it's the same size as Mini QJ the 4x4 stickers will work fine.


----------



## EricReese (Jan 4, 2011)

I keep hearing various responses :/ These stickers are part of the 12 pack of xcubes. I accidently used someone elses stickers so I just need to replace the ones I got.

Could someone verify who is correct? 5x5 stickers or 4x4. I am clueless on this subject..


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 4, 2011)

4x4 stickers fit on a 4x4..............................................................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## EricReese (Jan 4, 2011)

masterofthebass said:


> 4x4 stickers fit on a 4x4..............................................................................................................................................................................................................


 
Just checking, didnt want to mess things up. Thanks Dan.


----------



## oprah62 (Jan 4, 2011)

Just finished assembling my xcube 4. I did everything correctly, by the video.
After a bit of maru lube and tensioning, the outer layers are GREAT, good enough to be a main 3x3. However, the inner layers are HORRIBLE. They misalign a lot, hardly move, are stiff, and lock up like crazy.
I don't know what I did wrong, no inner mech. misalignments are visible.


----------



## freshcuber (Jan 4, 2011)

Break it in? Do the outers really compare to a GuHong or A-V? Or something more along the lines of an A-II


----------



## oprah62 (Jan 4, 2011)

The outer layers remind me of more a guhong/f2 feel, light and fast, with corner cutting greatness, but a bit clicky.
The inner layers won't break in, because something is probably wrong, some don't even turn.


----------



## EricReese (Jan 4, 2011)

Yea mine are the same way oprah. I dont know whats wrong


----------



## keemy (Jan 4, 2011)

oprah: wow that took you a while. hmm really I have had 0 misalignment problems(I even tried to misalign and was unable to), the outer layers are pretty good for me as well only problems I have had are some locking and poping but I think I can fix that with some tensioning.


----------



## oprah62 (Jan 4, 2011)

keemy said:


> oprah: wow that took you a while. hmm really I have had 0 misalignment problems(I even tried to misalign and was unable to), the outer layers are pretty good for me as well only problems I have had are some locking and poping but I think I can fix that with some tensioning.


 
I was doing homework while doing it lol, I assembled it in about 20 minutes in total probably.
My inner layers are hard to even turn... what did you do to yours?


----------



## EricReese (Jan 4, 2011)

Oprah I am gonna make a video of my xcube. Let me know if your is the same way


----------



## EricReese (Jan 4, 2011)




----------



## oprah62 (Jan 4, 2011)

I understand, but mine are a bit worse..


----------



## EricReese (Jan 4, 2011)

Mine looked better in the vid then they are actually. Like when I'm doing a solve, I cant do double layer moves without wristing or it like locks up. It's pretty bad


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 4, 2011)

My inner layers suck too though I am glad it's not just us who was getting issues with them . 

I want to take a random xcube I have and try sanding it..seeing if that helps.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 4, 2011)

I really hope you guys are doing something wrong.


----------



## Lars (Jan 4, 2011)

me too.


----------



## xb27 (Jan 4, 2011)

EricReese said:


>


 
Sorry to see that, I will make more videos about how to make it good.
Please wait until 1/15 because my final exam is [email protected]@


----------



## chicken9290 (Jan 4, 2011)

Yeah i heard the same thing, im gonna try to see if i can get some for discount price if i buy them in bulk. maybe like $60 for 2


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 4, 2011)

chicken9290 said:


> see if i can get some for discount price if i buy them in bulk. maybe like $60 for 2



Lol
2 ≠ bulk


----------



## Zarxrax (Jan 4, 2011)

I don't think its SUPPOSED to have crappy middle layers, because if you look at some of the vids of it, they seem fine, I think.


----------



## Shortey (Jan 4, 2011)

Are you Sherlock Holmes? :O


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jan 4, 2011)

@EricCheese

First off, your cube is set wayy too loose. Although it does not affect the inner layer allignment, the cube will not turn smoothly because not enough tension is holding the pieces sturdily. 

Second, did you check if the tensions are equal at all six sides? Because if the tensions are not in equilibrium when the cube is assembled, the core could be pulled toward one side and result in uneven friction. 

Mine is awesome, although the inner layer is a bit rough at first, it goes away after 3~4 days of breaking in.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 4, 2011)

I am getting a sample cube from xb27 (thank you!) so I will compare turning as to how far off I was with my assembly. He sent it out yesterday according to email so I shall hopefully get it Friday? Perhaps Saturday.

I am sure without doubt that we are doing something wrong. Before the xcube we have never assembled a DIY, so our fail is directly related to that.

I'm 100% positive noone else who has assembled DIYs before will have trouble.


----------



## joey (Jan 4, 2011)

xb27: Could you please reply to the email I sent. Thanks!


----------



## EricReese (Jan 4, 2011)

Yes they are all equal. I'll try tightening it. it was originally tight. It's better now that I have done some solves, but its still not great.

I hope tightening it will help


----------



## EricReese (Jan 4, 2011)

daniel0731ex said:


> @EricCheese
> 
> First off, your cube is set wayy too loose. Although it does not affect the inner layer allignment, the cube will not turn smoothly because not enough tension is holding the pieces sturdily.
> 
> ...


 
Your idea of tightening it was a horrible idea. Now it feels terrible. So not only can i not turn it great anymore, the inner slices are now even HARDER to turn...I'm loosening it again.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jan 5, 2011)

I honestly think that both Eric and Ryan just suck at assembling cubes.........
and don't give time to break it in....
and think every single imperfection is something to complain about....


----------



## oprah62 (Jan 5, 2011)

I made a mistake. On two centers, I put the center part notches in wrong, switched by tall/short. Fixing now.
It says so at 3:41 in the video


----------



## keemy (Jan 5, 2011)

oprah62 said:


> I made a mistake. On two centers, I put the center part notches in wrong, switched by tall/short. Fixing now.
> It says so at 3:41 in the video


 
that's why you were getting misalignments(the part that says XB on it has to be in the correct spot to stop misalignments) I put them in the right way (lol I checked the video for each step)

Waffle: no doubt that reesebro's have probably assembly issues but I too have been having similar issues with poping/hard to turn middle layer. We will just have to wait to see if XB's advice to making it good will have a big impact. I have tried a few different tensions and it seems that I either get it to hard to turn or too easy to pop (it's still pretty good though like I am not really getting any slower times than I would on my maru even though i am not used to the bright colors on this).


----------



## oprah62 (Jan 5, 2011)

I was going step by step in video also and I did it right, but later I took two off to make it easier but I put it back wrong. 
Wtf now the eassembly is pissing me off. Had it, then I exploded it with my screwdriver


----------



## whitelynx_nivla (Jan 5, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> I am getting a sample cube from xb27 (thank you!) so I will compare turning as to how far off I was with my assembly. He sent it out yesterday according to email so I shall hopefully get it Friday? Perhaps Saturday.
> 
> I am sure without doubt that we are doing something wrong. Before the xcube we have never assembled a DIY, so our fail is directly related to that.
> 
> I'm 100% positive noone else who has assembled DIYs before will have trouble.


 
Mine got yesterday.
Here's my quick review on 1st impression
The plastic quality is very good. Very sturdy, slik and glossy (much better than MF8+Dayan's)
The sticker quality is at average level. Not glossy, more like dove one.
Mine got pre-assembled, and pre-lubed. So I'm guessing this is the ideal tension.
The "new" anti miss alligned core mech is somewhat correspond to the Phi mod on the V-Cube 6. The "thing" holds the center pieces, not the inner layers like Maru or Sheng Shou does.

Performance
Outer layer glidding : smooth...very
inner layer : a bit more clicky than outer, but far lesser clicky than v-cube 6. I think I need to break it down a lil bit to get it's best performance.
Size : 6x6x6 cm3 -> very ideal for Asian people which commonly have smaller sized hands.

Result
Im got my Parity OLL PB on the 1st try.
Havent got any PB yet with this, but my average drops about 5 secs.


----------



## HavoCentral (Jan 5, 2011)

Definitely mixed reviews so far. Not good.
and I thought the dayan was a pain to assemble completely, this cube seems like a nightmare.


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 5, 2011)

HavoCentral said:


> Definitely mixed reviews so far. Not good.
> and I thought the dayan was a pain to assemble completely, this cube seems like a nightmare.


 
DaYan is easy, people complaining about assembling aren't complaining about the cube's features. I expect to have some trouble assembling myself, but I doubt it's as hard as Ryan is making it out to be >___<


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jan 5, 2011)

@ Eric

when I say "tightening" I don't mean screwing it all the way to the bottom. Exactly how much did you tighten it?

And I assume that you have lubricated the center piece, right?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 5, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> DaYan is easy, people complaining about assembling aren't complaining about the cube's features. I expect to have some trouble assembling myself, but *I doubt it's as hard as Ryan is making it out to be >___<*


 
As I said earlier, my fail is due to me never having assembled before, especially any DIY. Plus I only said the cross were hard, everything else was like assembling a vcube5 (I've done that)

If you have assembled a maru before you should be good. I stopped making it out to be hard a while ago <_<

Others are having problems too, not just us.


----------



## EricReese (Jan 5, 2011)

I did not superduperZOMGwtfbbq tighten it. It just made it worse as I tightened it. I can't remember exactly wheether or not I did. I know I didn't lube the cross or the core. I THINK I sprayed the rest of the pieces though. Definately not the cross or the core though. I think I explained this in a previous post


----------



## JaceKplonowski (Jan 8, 2011)

Ok i finally got my xcube to be almost perfect. but it was quite the task.
First i tightened it with a help from a friend, made sure its equal on all sides like in the video, and adjusted so turning was as fast as i wanted. then i took apart 1 layer at a time, and put silicon gel in between all the contacting pieces of the core, and the little hooks on centers, edges.. etc. finally i just turned the mid layers to break it in. Now its amazing, has no limitations 4x4 usually do like inability to cut corners (1 cubie). definitely worth the money

edit: assembly is super easy with tape to form the cross, and hold centers in place for edge placement. takes about 12 mins for me to fully assemble


----------



## izovire (Jan 8, 2011)

Took me quite some time to assemble it... I had a difficult time due to the fact that I lubix'd it as I was assembling... so it was SLICK. After I got it finished I tightened it as far as I could. Then I slowly loosened each screw to find the preferred tension. now it's sexy!!! Way better than Maru and Dayan in my opinion. Of course it still pops, but it's bound to happen. I will now break it in and see what happens next.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 8, 2011)

izovire said:


> Took me quite some time to assemble it... I had a difficult time due to the fact that I lubix'd it as I was assembling... so it was SLICK. After I got it finished I tightened it as far as I could. Then I slowly loosened each screw to find the preferred tension. now it's sexy!!! Way better than Maru and Dayan in my opinion. Of course it still pops, but it's bound to happen. I will now break it in and see what happens next.


 
The pops I've had are quite nasty, I had almost hte entire top layer come pop last night as I started a solve. Other then that it's just minor internal pops. Mines getting pretty good now that I've broken it in somewhat. Done ~100 solves + some random turning. So sexy, my average has dropped 11 seconds so far and my PB single 5 seconds, and I've only had xb27s xcube assembled/in good condition for 2 days now!


----------



## oprah62 (Jan 8, 2011)

Timed assembly(core is set, just pieces) = 6 mins 57 secs


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 17, 2011)

Sorry, but what the hell is up with THIS?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LCRbhDQ5Hos#t=01m16s


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 17, 2011)

Ahah that was funny. That was an xcube I gave waffo as I stopped by his house on Friday, lol'd at the final pop.


----------



## EricReese (Jan 17, 2011)

hahahahah Waffo <3


----------



## da25centz (Jan 17, 2011)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Sorry, but what the hell is up with THIS?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LCRbhDQ5Hos#t=01m16s


 
super loose cube + really hard turning = lolsplosions


----------



## xb27 (Jan 18, 2011)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Sorry, but what the hell is up with THIS?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LCRbhDQ5Hos#t=01m16s


 
I think the most probable problem is that he forgot to do the spring compress work.
Without that he'll have to unscrew very much to get the tension he like, which makes it pop like crazy.
If it's that proplem, then just assemble it again with the spring compress work will solve the problem.
Remember to compress it several times to make sure it won't get any shorter. Often compress to the shortest length for 5~10 times per each spring.
After this, it will get much better.


----------



## Vinny (Jan 18, 2011)

When are you going to be mass producing the cube for us to order individually?


----------



## xb27 (Jan 18, 2011)

My exam is over and I already made some video of it.
I'll post it very soon.


----------



## deepSubDiver (Jan 18, 2011)

Mine is really stiff and locks up a lot on the inner and wide layers. Reassembling and inspecting the inner pieces didn't reveal any misalignment or popped piece. Any ideas?


----------



## Zarxrax (Jan 18, 2011)

deepSubDiver said:


> Mine is really stiff and locks up a lot on the inner and wide layers. Reassembling and inspecting the inner pieces didn't reveal any misalignment or popped piece. Any ideas?


 
Did you spend a lot of time breaking it in yet? The inner layers really suck at first, but they get better.


----------



## Cool Frog (Jan 18, 2011)

HavoCentral said:


> Definitely mixed reviews so far. Not good.
> and I thought the dayan was a pain to assemble completely, this cube seems like a nightmare.


 
The Guhong had very mixed reviews when it came out.


----------



## xb27 (Jan 20, 2011)

Here's new assembly vid of it:


----------



## xb27 (Jan 20, 2011)

deepSubDiver said:


> Mine is really stiff and locks up a lot on the inner and wide layers. Reassembling and inspecting the inner pieces didn't reveal any misalignment or popped piece. Any ideas?



Did you cut off the bumps(redundant plastic) on it?
Else it will be like that.
If you already done that clearly. Then maybe you should play it more to break into it.
Maybe you can post a Vid of it here to let me see it.


----------



## Zarxrax (Jan 20, 2011)

By the way guys, if you use "Lubix" lube, it helps to make it easier to assemble. Put it around the circular pieces of the core. Because the lubix is sticky, it will help to hold it together while you assemble.


----------



## TheMachanga (Jan 22, 2011)

uh...I got mine and and assembled it. The assembly wasn't hard because I've done maru and 6x6' before. My x-cube just *sucks* right now. I finished assembling, and I can't find the right tension. All the sides have the same tension at the moment right now. The outer layers turn too fast and ridiculously pop a lot. When you turn, it has that "diy effect", where because it has springs the pieces spread apart. When it locks up, this happens and pieces pop out. Now, the inner layers are *ridiculously* tight. I can barley turn them. I've lubed the inners with maru lube, but they turn terrible. Advice?


----------



## Zarxrax (Jan 22, 2011)

Keep turning them for a few hours.


----------



## EricReese (Jan 22, 2011)

Break it in. Find the tension. Mine is good. You didn't do somethin right. Lube the core and also the pieces. I used lubix and mine feels quite nice. I used izovires video.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 22, 2011)

It definitely takes a bit to break it in. If the outer layers are popping, try tightening it, and forcing yourself to turn it. The x-cube is not one of those cubes that is amazing right away, it definitely needs to be worn in. After 200ish solves (I have no idea how many I've actually done), mine is pretty well broken in, and quite a good cube.


----------



## choza244 (Jan 22, 2011)

Is best to have the tension equal at all faces??? or is there a configuration to have a better performance of the cube?


----------



## freshcuber (Jan 22, 2011)

Unequal tensions will cause a lot of lock ups. Even all the way around is the way to go.


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Jan 22, 2011)

freshcuber said:


> Unequal tensions will cause a lot of lock ups. Even all the way around is the way to go.


 
I prefer my yellow face looser because I do OLL/PLL on yellow.


----------



## freshcuber (Jan 22, 2011)

I had the race face of my GuHong a little tight so I loosened it which caused the corner cutting of the four adjacent layers to decrease. I guess that's a part of the whole "feel of cube personal preference" bit


----------



## dannyz0r (Jan 22, 2011)

Whyusosrs? said:


> I prefer my yellow face looser because I do OLL/PLL on yellow.


 
Your yellow face can change positions on 4x4 so no point in trying to make it looser.


----------



## LeePoonKit (Jan 22, 2011)

i think the XB is not better than MF8'S!!!!! it is not smooth enough


----------



## theace (Jan 22, 2011)

I think everyone is making too big an issue about the assembly. I got mine yesterday and decided to take the whole thing to show my friends in college. But half way through the second lecture, i couldn't take it anymore. I just HAD TO HAVE IT ASSEMBLED! So i assembled my cube in less than hour, below my desk, in the middle of a genetics lecture with my friend while taking notes. And this is my first diy. I have no experience with v cubes and all. Seriously, it isn't THAT hard! I didn't lube it yet, so I haven't bothered to turn it too much. i don't want to ruin the plastic. I'm going to take it apart again so I can put in lubix.


----------



## LouisCormier (Jan 22, 2011)

theace said:


> I think everyone is making too big an issue about the assembly. I got mine yesterday and decided to take the whole thing to show my friends in college. But half way through the second lecture, i couldn't take it anymore. I just HAD TO HAVE IT ASSEMBLED! So i assembled my cube in less than hour, below my desk, in the middle of a genetics lecture with my friend while taking notes. And this is my first diy. I have no experience with v cubes and all. Seriously, it isn't THAT hard! I didn't lube it yet, so I haven't bothered to turn it too much. i don't want to ruin the plastic. I'm going to take it apart again so I can put in lubix.



How would it ruin the plastic because it isn't lubed??


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 22, 2011)

There's a chance he didn't remove the excess plastic either. That could ruin the puzzle.


----------



## wwwmwww (Jan 22, 2011)

Whyusosrs? said:


> Xb, how is the cubic 7x7x7 coming along?


Has this question been answered? I'd love to know as well.

Thanks,
Carl


----------



## theace (Jan 23, 2011)

By the way, the X Cube is finally available on Lightake! Here's the Black one and Here's the White one.

EDIT: Is there any particular reason for the inner layers being HORRIBLE? My outer layers are absolutely amazing but there's WAY too much resistance and clickyness on the inners. I can't even do the PLL parity alg! I assembled everything right. I compressed the springs, paid attention to the longer / shorter ends on the core stub things and lubed it with Cyclo. However, I can't get my inner layers to get smoother even with about 3 to 4 hours of constant turning. Any way to fix this?


----------



## oval30 (Jan 23, 2011)

u just need to break it in theace


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 23, 2011)

theace said:


> By the way, the X Cube is finally available on Lightake! Here's the Black one and Here's the White one.
> 
> EDIT: Is there any particular reason for the inner layers being HORRIBLE? My outer layers are absolutely amazing but there's WAY too much resistance and clickyness on the inners. I can't even do the PLL parity alg! I assembled everything right. I compressed the springs, paid attention to the longer / shorter ends on the core stub things and lubed it with Cyclo. However, I can't get my inner layers to get smoother even with about 3 to 4 hours of constant turning. Any way to fix this?


 
lol51dollars....


----------



## theace (Jan 23, 2011)

When it's unlubed, there's more friction which means more stress on the plastic. Does breaking in fix the inner layers?


----------



## da25centz (Jan 23, 2011)

theace said:


> When it's unlubed, there's more friction which means more stress on the plastic. Does breaking in fix the inner layers?


 
yes


----------



## pappas (Jan 24, 2011)

From what I've found lubing it makes it worse. The inner layers do get better. I've done about 200 solves on it and the inner layers are better. It has also dropped about 10 seconds off my times. Although mine does pop sometimes, but its never just one piece its normally the whole cube.


----------



## da25centz (Jan 24, 2011)

PAPPAS!!15 said:


> From what I've found lubing it makes it worse. The inner layers do get better. I've done about 200 solves on it and the inner layers are better. It has also dropped about 10 seconds off my times. Although mine does pop sometimes, but its never just one piece its normally the whole cube.


 
really? i lubed mine with lubix and it got a lot better


----------



## xb27 (Jan 25, 2011)

Inner Layer Improvement Video






I find out this will make it much better without breaking in.
If you have time, lets try this


----------



## collinbxyz (Jan 25, 2011)

Where to buy? Puzzle addictions is out of stock...


----------



## iLUVcubing (Jan 25, 2011)

lightake has the diy for $50 with free shipping. (black and white)


----------



## collinbxyz (Jan 25, 2011)

iLUVcubing said:


> lightake has the diy for $50 with free shipping. (black and white)


 
I'm not gonna buy from there. Way too expensive and long shipping. Plus I sorta want it assembled, although either way is fine.


----------



## Vinny (Jan 25, 2011)

Yeah lightake has them like iLUVcubing said, but I would just wait for puzzleaddictions to get another shipment because for the same price as lightake puzzleaddictions will practically have it all set up and broken in for you.


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Jan 26, 2011)

xb27 said:


> Inner Layer Improvement Video
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Cubic 7x7x7 in the background.... You're killing me. Can you tell me how it is coming along? Almost ready for mass production?


----------



## unirox13 (Jan 26, 2011)

Just in case anyone is wondering. The standard 4x4 set's of smooth tiles fit perfectly onto my Xcube4, as I imagine the textured tiles and stickers would.


----------



## theace (Jan 26, 2011)

I like xb's stickers. You should make some more and sell them!


----------



## cannon4747 (Jan 26, 2011)

wow that was worse than shengshou pops, i'm really hoping that doesn't happen often.


----------



## theace (Jan 26, 2011)

I get a pop more than once every 3 solves. If i tighten it any more, i won't be able to fingertrick the inner layers.


----------



## Godmil (Jan 27, 2011)

Has anyone tried the cube without any of the caps in? I wonder if it will reduce friction, or if it just makes it really noisy.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 27, 2011)

Caps make the surfaces smooth so they won't catch. Not putting them in would be a silly thing to do.


----------



## Godmil (Jan 27, 2011)

Yeah, that occurred to me a little after I posted. :fp


----------



## theace (Jan 27, 2011)

Mine exploded today in class today. Thank god it didn't go boom DURING the electrophoresis lecture! That would have been SO much more embarrassing! My inner layers still suck though


----------



## TheMachanga (Feb 2, 2011)

I took mine apart, and reassembled it after compressing the springs way more than before. I assembled it with all screws in 3 full turns (or 3 1/2) I can't remember. When it was assembled, I fixed all the screws that weren't in the center of the cube. If your middle layers are really bad, it's because the screws are tightened uneven and the core is bent/misaligned. Make sure the screws are in the exact center. You can fix this by tightening or loosening. Right now my cube is excellent. It does pop when I scramble it with random moves at breakneck speeds, but not during solves. Right now it's the best 4x4 I've ever tried.
EDIT: I finished putting on the stickers and it sucks now...I took half of it apart and it looks like it's time to clean it out . I lubed it a ridiculous amount about 3 or 4 days ago, and I've not been solving it, so it makes sense.

EDIT AGAIN: This cube is definitively not worth the money. Way to much maintenance and work put into it. The results aren't so great. The cube locks up a lot, and pops and falls apart. I average 1:00 - 1:03 on my maru if it doesn't misalign. My average skyrocketed to 1:20 on the x-cube. The cube is just way to flimsy and tight (yet pops and falls apart). The reason I said it was the best 4x4 I've ever tried, was because I had to set my standards *very* low for this cube. Anything fingertrickable was considered good. 

It's like a medical drug. You can cure the problem, but it creates symptoms, sometimes worse than the original problem. There are no misalignments, but it pops, it's expensive, it requires a ridiculous amount of patience and work, and is rough/bump/ locks up a lot.

Edit again again: Ok, yeah, it's over. I'm extremely angry at how much time and effort and money I put into this. I was playing with my Maru and my average dropped 20 seconds (from x-cube), but it still misaligns. Biggest waste of money ever. I guess I'll just have to buy a Dayan 4x4 to use. No misalignments and reasonable turning. Oh wait, I spent a bunch of money on this cube, so I guess Dayan will have to wait.


----------



## TheMachanga (Feb 4, 2011)

Bumping for my edits and opinions regarding this cube.


----------



## xb27 (Feb 6, 2011)

TheMachanga said:


> I took mine apart, and reassembled it after compressing the springs way more than before. I assembled it with all screws in 3 full turns (or 3 1/2) I can't remember. When it was assembled, ......


 
I'm sorry to hear that, 
for adjusting it's tension, I suggest you to disassemble it and to see the clearance of the center piece and make sure it's all same(about 1.5mm or the thread of the screw just all disappear in the red core)

For lubrication, I need to know what kind of lubricant did you use.
Too much of it will make it stuck together and absorb your strength with high viscousity. If you have add too much of it, try to clean it and use some maru lube or cyclo(or other silicone spray)

I have several vids of it in the first page of the thread. 
If you have done all of that and it still doesn't help, then let's find another way.


----------



## TheMachanga (Feb 6, 2011)

xb27 said:


> I'm sorry to hear that,
> for adjusting it's tension, I suggest you to disassemble it and to see the clearance of the center piece and make sure it's all same(about 1.5mm or the thread of the screw just all disappear in the red core)
> 
> For lubrication, I need to know what kind of lubricant did you use.
> ...



Thank you.

I use jig-a-loo, and you're videos did help me in the very beginning, when it could barley turn. They got it to where it is today. I just hate how flimsy it is, and the lock-ups.


----------



## oval30 (Feb 6, 2011)

i do not understand, mine is amazing


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 7, 2011)

Mine is very sturdy and almost never pops. The outer layers are very smooth and doesn't take much force to turn. The inner layer is getting better every time, it's pretty smooth now (in contrast to, let's say, the gigaminx). 

You either got a bad one or just that you suck.


----------



## SlapShot (Feb 7, 2011)

I finally had time to put mine together today, even though I received it on Monday. Life just keeps getting in the way.

I received 4 extra corners, 3 extra inserts for the corners, and I am missing one insert piece for an edge piece.

Right now just trying to get a good adjustment.


----------



## TheMachanga (Feb 10, 2011)

I'll admit it's a decent cube, but it's just much slower and un-sterdy than my Maru and mini qj. How much lube do you guys put? To lube, I take out a corner along with the edges and centers around it, and spray jig-a-loo in there (no straw) for about half a second. 

I'm guessing mine is: Loose, not enough lube
I think it should be: Tight, lots of lube. 

Is Jig-a-loo a good one for this cube?


----------



## Zarxrax (Feb 10, 2011)

When I assembled it, I built it 1 layer at a time, and sprayed it down well with jig-a-loo each time.I had a ton of lube in there, lol. That might be what you need to do.


----------



## Juju (Feb 10, 2011)

Just got my x-cube 4 last night. First impressions are that the outer layers aren't too bad, but the inner layers are _very_ rough, particularly compared to the smoothness of the Shengshou, which has a very similar mechanism.

The outer layers definitely feel sturdier than my Shengshou, with better corner cutting as well. With breaking in I expect this cube to be as good as my Shengshou, and with the right tensioning and lube, maybe better.


----------



## TheMachanga (Feb 10, 2011)

Juju said:


> Just got my x-cube 4 last night. First impressions are that the outer layers aren't too bad, but the inner layers are _very_ rough, particularly compared to the smoothness of the Shengshou, which has a very similar mechanism.
> 
> The outer layers definitely feel sturdier than my Shengshou, with better corner cutting as well. With breaking in I expect this cube to be as good as my Shengshou, and with the right tensioning and lube, maybe better.



Try compressing the springs with a pincer like tool. I don't know what they're called, but they have flat and longer grabbing thingymajigys.

Spread the assembled cube apart and make sure the core is not off-center. If you see pegs and screws leaning a side, loosen that side.


----------



## Juju (Feb 10, 2011)

Thanks what does compressing the springs do?


----------



## Rubiks560 (Feb 16, 2011)

Okay, so I got my X-Cube Friday, and first off, it is not that hard to assemble at all.....I hear people complaining about "Ugh, it's to hard to assemble"
It took me less then 10 minutes to assemble. And second, people say it takes to much work, compressing springs, that takes 30 seconds, De nubbing, that takes 5 mintues, tensioning the cube, 5 minutes. And breaking in is just like any other cube....I think people complain way to much about this cube.
I have NO issues with mine, the inner layers are just fine, they don't click and they aren't slow. And it just keeps getting better as I break it in.


----------



## TheMachanga (Feb 16, 2011)

My cube is really good now. I think I barley lube my cubes. I usually spray less than have a second of jig-a-loo in, mainly drops of jig-a-loo, because I am spraying it so slow, that only drops come out. I've only been lubing one corners 2 or 3 drops of jig-a-loo. I've also noticed this at competitions, noticing how everybody's cubes feel really smooth and over lubed. Well, I guess that was my mistake, along with the loose core. Assembly wasn't hard either.
I'm finally averaging faster than ever before (and consistent), so theres that.


----------



## Cool Frog (Feb 16, 2011)

TheMachanga said:


> My cube is really good now. I think I barley lube my cubes. I usually spray less than have a second of jig-a-loo in, mainly drops of jig-a-loo, because I am spraying it so slow, that only drops come out. I've only been lubing one corners 2 or 3 drops of jig-a-loo. I've also noticed this at competitions, noticing how everybody's cubes feel really smooth and over lubed. Well, I guess that was my mistake, along with the loose core. Assembly wasn't hard either.
> I'm finally averaging faster than ever before (and consistent), so theres that.


 
So nows yours is amazing like most other peoples?


----------



## TheManInBlack (Feb 16, 2011)

A cube getting better and better is a bad sign. my eastsheen 4x4x4 a couple years ago got better every time I used it until it got so good it fell apart into a million pieces. I don't have an x-cube but from what I hear I don't plan on getting one.


----------



## stinkocheeze (Feb 16, 2011)

TheManInBlack said:


> A cube getting better and better is a bad sign. my *eastsheen 4x4x4* a couple years ago got better every time I used it until it got so good it fell apart into a million pieces. I don't have an x-cube but from what I hear I don't plan on getting one.


There's your answer.


----------



## TheMachanga (Feb 16, 2011)

Cool Frog said:


> So nows yours is amazing like most other peoples?


 Yes, after hard work and time.


----------



## theace (Feb 16, 2011)

Mine's much better than before. The inner layers still suck though.


----------



## RTh (Feb 16, 2011)

So, is it worth it's price? I have a DaYan MF8+ and it's driving me crazy. Pops every solve, hard to adjust and quite big. Need something that with 3-4 hours put into it will be freaking awesome.

Is the X-Cube what I'm looking for?


----------



## freshcuber (Feb 16, 2011)

You'll need more than four hours but it constantly improves. With three hours it is noticeably better. After about a week it will be great. I'm about ten to fifteen seconds faster on my X-Cube than on my Dayan.


----------



## theace (Feb 16, 2011)

The x cube is definately more comfy I give you that. But you'll have to be patient with the whole break in process. About a week or so should cut it. I'm having trouble with mine though. The inner layers are still very stiff even after 3 odd weeks of constant solving. After messing around with tensions quite a bit, there are virtually no pops or explosions. The outer layers are wonderful but I lock up a lot. It might be due to the fact that I'm a little too used to my guhong...


----------



## ~Adam~ (Feb 16, 2011)

Rubiks560 said:


> De nubbing, that takes 5 mintues



At roughly 100 pieces you think it takes 3 seconds to denub a piece? When done properly it takes at least 30 mins.

I have broken mine in for a several hundred solves now. It nice but still just behind the Dayan + MF8 IMHO.


----------



## James Ludlow (Feb 16, 2011)

daniel0731ex said:


> it's pretty smooth now (in contrast to, let's say, the gigaminx).



I work with house bricks that are smoother than a Gigaminx.

That aside, I'm not overly impressed with mine. It is only a few days old, I've put about 200 solves on it and it _is getting better_.

Tensions I have loose, because I lock too much when tight. I am about 4-5 seconds _slower_ on X-cube than ShenShou at the mo. 

One upside is that it pops less than my shenshou - they have very similar tensions. Oh, the green stickers supplied are really nice too.

_At the moment_ I would say that it probably isn't worth the money, but as I said at the beginning, I have only had it a few days. I do distinctly remember cursing the shenshou when I got it, saying it was the worst ever.

All in all, if you want a cube great out the box - this is not it. The jury is still out as to whether it will be a great cube, I'll get back later in the week.

James


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 17, 2011)

James Ludlow said:


> I lock too much when tight.





Spoiler



That's what she said.




anyway, I'm not sure but, you prob misunderstood what I meant. I'm saying that it's much smoother than the Gigaminx.

Back on topic, I agree to what you said about the performance out of box. With the expectations these days that a speedcube should not require breaking in, it's pretty bad by standard. But I personally think this cube is like a [insert awesomely fitting analogy here]; it may not seem good at first, but if you give it some love it will surely pay you back with more than what you could ever expect. Amen.


----------



## goatseforever (Feb 17, 2011)

For $40, I would expect the cube to be assembled, tensioned, lubed, and broken-in with care along with a handwritten 'thank you' card and a bag of home-baked cookies -_-.


----------



## EricReese (Feb 17, 2011)

Stop complaining about the price. If you don't like it don't buy it. XB is a valued member of the forum. Hes not just some company. Hes a real guy like us. Producing this cube could not have been easy for him. I'm so sick of people copmlaining of the price. People buy a 35 dollar elite and just rave over it, but when a cube is 40 dollars they are like "omgbut I canztz affordz that! CHEAPER PL0X!"

Get over it

Anyway, any tips for getting the tensions equal? I just cleaned and relubed my XCube and its not quite as nice as before. I feel like the layers all turn better but some overshoot and its hard to explain. I believe this is because my tensions aren't equal on all sides. Will make video if necessary.


----------



## goatseforever (Feb 17, 2011)

^I hope that post, like, isn't in reference to mine. I can't tell because I wasn't complaining nor am I a fan of the Lubix Elite. If it was, please let me know because I have a response typed up and ready to post.

edit: Lol Eric, you can dish but you can't take?

I'll pick apart your post anyway.


Spoiler






EricReese said:


> Stop complaining about the price.


(via Webster) *complain:* to express grief, pain, or discontent

grief: not grieving.
pain: no.
discontent: perfectly content with not buying an X-Cube here.​
As far as I can recall, that was the first time I've ever addressed the X-Cube in any way, and I only made a single, one-sentence, half-serious comment about it. Were there lots of people complaining about the price elsewhere in the thread? I wouldn't know because I don't wade through 64 page threads. But if there were, then I guess that reaffirms my opinion. Anyway, if you're going to being a rant with a false accusation like that, you'd better prepare your anus.



EricReese said:


> If you don't like it don't buy it.


Thank you for that, Captain Obvious... I was just about to order it against my better judgement, then you reminded me to not buy things I don't like. Close call.



EricReese said:


> XB is a valued member of the forum, blah blah blah


I'm sure he's a swell fellow, I'm still not buying. 



EricReese said:


> People buy a 35 dollar elite and just rave over it,


Again now, this was why I wasn't sure if you're referring to me. $35 Elite? Nice joke. The only reason I even bought a normal GuHong was because I had an $8 Amazon credit. Oh, and on a side note, the Elite comes assembled, lubed, and tensioned (though thank you notes and cookies would be nice.) 



EricReese said:


> "omgbut I canztz affordz that! CHEAPER PL0X!"


Let's not even kid ourselves now, honey. This community in general is relatively young, and so most of you who can "afford" a $40 puzzle are being subsidized by your parents. Have you ever tried taking the hard earned cash you make from minimum wage bіtch work and seeing how much tuition, rent, and food you can cover before you parent's have to bail you out? Because that's what I do every month. Doesn't leave much room for $40 cubes now, does it? Not that there's anything wrong with daddy buying you toys, but it's really nothing to be smug about. 



EricReese said:


> Get over it


I'm sorry, get over what? I wouldn't even buy the thing if it was $20. I don't care about 4x4's that much and am indifferent to the X-Cube at best. I touch myself more often than I touch my 4x4. I spent two years perfectly content with an EastSheen before I accidentally it. You sound like you have some **** to get over yourself. 

*TL;DR:* Did my comment make you mad? "Get over it." Next time, flame someone on your own level; try a spambot for starters.


----------



## Godmil (Feb 17, 2011)

I've had this sitting collecting dust for a while (rough inner layers made it a pain to use), but I finally got it to be a good cube yesterday. My tensions were all off, so what I did was for each side in turn I undid the screw all the way (until I could hear the click of the end of the thread) then tightened it a set amount (6.5 turns), I did that for each side and then did some more tweaking (extra 0.25 turn), and I *finally* see now why people like it. It's easy to turn, cuts corners and doesn't feel like it's about to fall apart on each move (like my Dayan does).


----------



## MichaelErskine (Feb 17, 2011)

My X-Cube 4 is fine but I intend to do some more work on it. I'm happy to pay XB the going rate for his prototype design and I hope production goes well. I appreciate that it's not an easy market to break into.


----------



## James Ludlow (Feb 18, 2011)

Slowly but surely getting better, a shed load of shock oil has gone into it, and it feels a lot smoother, I'd say now on par with my shenshou, after less than a week.

I could of course just be getting used to the feel of it, but i now prefer the x cube.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Feb 19, 2011)

You know how the YJ 4x4 II adapts a V Cube like mechanism?
Is it possible to make an X Cube mech 6x6?


----------



## theace (Feb 19, 2011)

Here's an average of 5 I did with the X Cube. It was at RCMO 2011. I got a decent avg and a pretty good single. I averaged at 2:05 to 2:30(parity) with my lanlan.






Also, a little off topic, but I want tips on how to improve. I want to get a sub 1:30 average and eventually, sub 1:00


----------



## Mike Crozack (Feb 20, 2011)

EricReese said:


> Stop complaining about the price. If you don't like it don't buy it. XB is a valued member of the forum. Hes not just some company. Hes a real guy like us. Producing this cube could not have been easy for him. I'm so sick of people copmlaining of the price. People buy a 35 dollar elite and just rave over it, but when a cube is 40 dollars they are like "omgbut I canztz affordz that! CHEAPER PL0X!"
> 
> Get over it
> 
> Anyway, any tips for getting the tensions equal? I just cleaned and relubed my XCube and its not quite as nice as before. I feel like the layers all turn better but some overshoot and its hard to explain. I believe this is because my tensions aren't equal on all sides. Will make video if necessary.


 
You have a point, Lubix Elites are expensive, but they also require hours of work after production, and it's just him doing it, I dont know anything about Mr. XB, deos he run his company alone?


----------



## xb27 (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks to everybody supporting my X-Cubes.
I am not a company really, in fact I am just a 20y/o college student. The way of mass producing it has been extremely hard
for me to begin.
Why make it come true is all you guys' encourgement.
Thanks a lot of it.If I can get back the investment this time, I will keep inventing best cubes for all you guys to 
break your own PB again and again, and then the WR.



EricReese said:


> Stop complaining about the price. If you don't like it don't buy it. XB is a valued member of the forum. ....
> .


Thank you for helping me to explain that 



Godmil said:


> I've had this sitting collecting dust for a while (rough inner layer....





MichaelErskine said:


> My X-Cube 4 is fine but I indent to do some more work on it. I'm happy to pay XB the going rate for his prototype design and I hope production goes well. I appreciate that it's not an easy market to break into.





theace said:


> Here's an average of 5 I did with the X Cube. It was at RCMO 2011. I got a decent avg and a pretty good single. I averaged at 2:05 to 2:30(parity) with my lanlan.


Congrats! You guys got it!!


----------



## theace (Feb 21, 2011)

I cleaned out my cube and meticulously re tensioned it yesterday. I used a ton of cyclo. Now, it feels unusually soft 

A single inner layer is still comparatively stiff though. If I can't fix it at all, I'll send it over to you!


----------



## James Ludlow (Feb 22, 2011)

After reading another thread, I went ahead and bought some 100K Diff Oil, loaded it up, and it is pretty damn good now, the clunking of the inner layers has almost disappeared, its just a smooth grind(? if that makes sense?) and the outer layers were already good.

Top tips though - please don't tension it too loose and cube outside - the grit that gets on the exploding peices is a pain to clean off. Also - if your tempted to use thick silicone oils - don't put to much in. I'm strong and it can get a bit tiring turning the faces.

One little question - X6?


----------



## freshcuber (Feb 22, 2011)

Hes got the X7 already and I think the profits he makes from the X4 will go to making that. That's just what I would do though so I can't be certain. Because the X4 has a hidden layer couldn't he bring that layer to the surface resulting in an X5? If that's possible I think we'd see an X5 and X7 before an X6. Although if there's a current cube designer who can fix the current problems of 6x6s I have faith that it's xb.


----------



## mazei (Feb 23, 2011)

Hey, just a quick question, anyone else looked at the corner piece and went "Hmmm, perhaps I could try doing the V-5 corner mod on this"? You know...how the base of the corners are not...rounded and all that. Just a thought.


----------



## EricReese (Feb 23, 2011)

[email protected] XB thanks for the PM. I appreciate it 


Spoiler






goatseforever said:


> (via Webster) *complain:* to express grief, pain, or discontent
> 
> discontent: perfectly content with not buying an X-Cube here.[/INDENT]


Then stop *****ing. There was no point in getting definition of complain. Just made yourself seem petty as ****.


> As far as I can recall, that was the first time I've ever addressed the X-Cube in any way, and I only made a single, one-sentence, half-serious comment about it. Were there lots of people complaining about the price elsewhere in the thread? I wouldn't know because I don't wade through 64 page threads. But if there were, then I guess that reaffirms my opinion. Anyway, if you're going to being a rant with a false accusation like that, you'd better prepare your anus.


No you were serious. And it doesn't reaffirm your opinion. Also. How was my post a rant? Its more like you ****heads on the forum need to learn that if you don't like something then stop posting that you don't like it. No one cares about your opinions.


> Thank you for that, Captain Obvious... I was just about to order it against my better judgement, then you reminded me to not buy things I don't like. Close call.
> 
> 
> I'm sure he's a swell fellow, I'm still not buying.


I never said that you should buy because hes a "swell fellow" I'm saying to stop treating him like a greedy corporate company because he is in fact just a college student trying to give us a good 4x4. :fp


> Let's not even kid ourselves now, honey. This community in general is relatively young, and so most of you who can "afford" a $40 puzzle are being subsidized by your parents. Have you ever tried taking the hard earned cash you make from minimum wage bіtch work and seeing how much tuition, rent, and food you can cover before you parent's have to bail you out? Because that's what I do every month. Doesn't leave much room for $40 cubes now, does it? Not that there's anything wrong with daddy buying you toys, but it's really nothing to be smug about.


I am in college, work at a Dairy queen for bad pay and can still afford cubes whenever I want. I think you need to manage your money a bit better. I never use my parents. And I pay them for car payment + insurance and other stuff every 2 weeks. Next time I'd concern yourself with knowing what you're talking about. You are embarassing yourself honey.



> I'm sorry, get over what? I wouldn't even buy the thing if it was $20. I don't care about 4x4's that much


Then why are you in this thread -.-


*tl;dr* Think before you post honey.


----------



## theace (Feb 23, 2011)

To whoever said something about getting money from your parents for cubes and stuff (sorry, i'm mobile right now and quoting and all just won't do me any good with this lameass connection): I'll have you know that there are plenty of us here who actually cut down on life's expenses and actually SAVE money from our daily routine to buy cubes. Personally, 40 dollars wasn't easy for me to get. I've walked home everyday for more than a few months to save up the 2grand I spent on this cube. And anyone who has been to India will know how bad an 8km walk at 3pm is with all the heat and humidity... Wake up, not everyone here is a millionaire with tons to spend on cubes. Quite a few have it hard...


----------



## Zarxrax (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm having trouble getting my cube tensioned perfectly.
I've heard that you should look at the screws and make sure they are in the center... but... they ARE in the center. Even when I have some sides loosened way more than other sides, they are still in the center.
I've done hundreds of solves and my center layers are still sort of bad, and I'm thinking that its just because its still not correctly tensioned.
Any other tips?


----------



## theace (Feb 23, 2011)

Try this: Completely dismantle your cube. Then, adjust the tensions on your core and make sure they're all perfectly equal. To do this pull two core stalks apart as far as they can go and observe either both small notches or large notches. The gap between the big / small notch in your left hand and the red core should be the same as the gap between the big / small notch and the red core in your right hand. 'screw' around with it till all the gaps on all 6 core stalks are the same (forgive the pun). Put your cube together again and drown it in cyclo or whatever lube you use. You might want to keep the tensions loose initially. Then, start solving like you normally do. If you notice any issues with the inner layers, push each outer layer and it's opposite with the same finger (as in, do U or D turns) and look for minor tension differences. Fix them. Then, solve a little rough and tighten each layer by 1/8th of a turn each time till the cube doesn't pop anymore. That should solve the inner layers issue. It worked for me. My cube's significantly better now.

EDIT: I just read through my post and I think I put it down in a very confusing manner. The language isn't good enough. In case you don't understand, I'll try to say all that in a different way. Sorry! (Damn! I'm spending too much time with my Marathi friends! My english is suffering!)


----------



## goatseforever (Feb 23, 2011)

> Then stop *****ing. There was no point in getting definition of complain. Just made yourself seem petty as ****.


As I already made quite clear, I wasn't complaining nor *****ing. No need to repeat myself if you can't grasp the concept, I guess. Reread my original posts.



> No you were serious.


Yes, I seriously expect a bag of cookies with every cube I order /sarcasm. With no due respect, I've seen all your responses to my troll posts and I know you're very terrible at telling if someone is being serious or not.



> Its more like you ****heads on the forum need to learn that if you don't like something then stop posting that you don't like it. No one cares about your opinions.


You care about mine apparently enough to QQ over all my posts.



> I never said that you should buy because hes a "swell fellow" I'm saying to stop treating him like a greedy corporate company because he is in fact just a college student trying to give us a good 4x4. :fp


I never addressed XB or whatever his name is in my original post.



> I am in college, work at a Dairy queen for *bad pay* and can still *afford* cubes whenever I want. I think you need to manage your money a bit better. I never use my parents. And I pay them for car payment + insurance and other stuff every 2 weeks. Next time I'd concern yourself with knowing what you're talking about.


You never use your parents? Your little part time job at Dairy Queen pays for your rent, tuition, food, and books? I never knew Dairy Queen was such a lucrative career.


----------



## freshcuber (Feb 23, 2011)

Working a minimum wage job can supply enough money for the average college kid when they're not spending it all on beer or weed, I'm not saying you do but it goes farther than you think. Budgeting isn't too hard to do. I'm in highschool and short of food and clothes my parents don't really pay for anything. I make fifteen dollars every Saturday. There's a lot of times I can't go out and do things with friends cause I know I want to spend my money on something else. I buy cubes probably once every two months or so and I know what I want far in advance. For example, next thing I'm buying will be a V-6 and maybe a pyraminx. So I need atleast $45. That's pretty much my whole check from teaching swim lessons. All of my last check is going towards chilling with friends at the movies or whatever and the next one is going to cubes. I'm not saying that my budgeting can compare to that of a college student's but Eric seems to be doing pretty well. So does Ryan Reese.


----------



## James Ludlow (Feb 23, 2011)

mazei said:


> Hey, just a quick question, anyone else looked at the corner piece and went "Hmmm, perhaps I could try doing the V-5 corner mod on this"? You know...how the base of the corners are not...rounded and all that. Just a thought.


 
Was that not to get rid of the clickyness on the outer layers? _My_ X4 doesn't have a clicky feel at all on the outer layers. Would it not be a pointless exercise?


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Feb 23, 2011)

Goatse and Eric, if you guys are gunna argue, try to make it funny. I can't bear to read boring arguments. kthx.

When is cubic 7x7x7 coming out, xb? Any news on it?


----------



## mazei (Feb 23, 2011)

James Ludlow said:


> Was that not to get rid of the clickyness on the outer layers? _My_ X4 doesn't have a clicky feel at all on the outer layers. Would it not be a pointless exercise?


 
It doesn't click furiously, but it has that feel that not-as-clicky-V5s do, which goes away after modding it. I've owned 4 V5s so I kinda know what I'm talking about.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 24, 2011)

Whyusosrs? said:


> Goatse and Eric*, if you guys are gunna argue, try to make it funny. I can't bear to read boring arguments. kthx.*
> 
> When is cubic 7x7x7 coming out, xb? Any news on it?


 This expressed my thoughts exactly <3.


----------



## goatseforever (Feb 24, 2011)

freshcuber said:


> Working a minimum wage job can supply enough money for the average college kid when they're not spending it all on beer or weed, I'm not saying you do but it goes farther than you think. Budgeting isn't too hard to do... I'm not saying that my budgeting can compare to that of a college student's but Eric seems to be doing pretty well. So does Ryan Reese.



I see mods are trying to keep this thread on topic so I'll make this short and civil. You can't really assume everyone is in the same financial situation and thus can budget the same. Eric lives with his parents and goes to community college. That leaves quite a bit of money to spend on toys. I go to a university that's about 300 miles away from home. That leaves me with a lot less spending money (read: none.) I'm not saying this makes me a better person than Eric, but this is why I find it incredibly naive for him to tell me that I need to manage money better. (BTW, weed and beer is free in college if you play your cards right :tu)

@Whyusosrs?,
I'm sorry, who r u?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 24, 2011)

I am doing fine. But I'm not making minimum wage. I manage a local Dairy Queen making ~ 9 an hour. I work 30 hours a week or so.

Plus I got my tax refund and got 1k back from that. So I'm doing well.


----------



## EricReese (Feb 24, 2011)

goatseforever said:


> I see mods are trying to keep this thread on topic so I'll make this short and civil. You can't really assume everyone is in the same financial situation and thus can budget the same. Eric lives with his parents and goes to community college. That leaves quite a bit of money to spend on toys. I go to a university that's about 300 miles away from home. That leaves me with a lot less spending money (read: none.) I'm not saying this makes me a better person than Eric, but this is why I find it incredibly naive for him to tell me that I need to manage money better. (BTW, weed and beer is free in college if you play your cards right :tu)
> 
> @Whyusosrs?,
> I'm sorry, who r u?


 
Just because I go to CC doesn't mean I have loads of cash. The key is learning when you can give yourself treats. Like instead of going out to eat one week I know I can use that money for a cube (assuming I want one). I keep getting car troubles and am around 4k in debt to my parents. I am by no means flowing in cash. First time I had a car accident so I needed a new car (got one for 5k) then the oil burned up so I needed a new engine (3k) so thats 8k total and I've only payed off around 4k of it. I won't be responding again to you goats because I think it is extremely disrespectful to XB for derailing his thread this much.

So yea.

On topic, XB, just curious why do these cubes come with molded plastic on them we have to cut off when other cubes don't? Is that because those manufacturers already had cut the plastic off? Or did it never come from there.


----------



## wwwmwww (Feb 27, 2011)

Anyone know where I could buy a blue one? I've already got black and white 4x4x4's so I'd like this one to be different. If you know a source please PM me.

Thanks,
Carl


----------



## theace (Feb 27, 2011)

AFAIK, The blue one was i limited edition. I suggest you get in touch with xb27 directly.


----------



## RTh (Mar 4, 2011)

I reveiced my X-Cube 4 today, and after shaving the extra plastic and assembling it, adjusting the tensions ans stickering it, I've done a few solves and well.

Maanny lock-ups since the center pieces move and stuck with other pieces, terrible inner layers, very good outer layers...

I think some plastic is interfering with the inner layer movement.

Should I shave something in the cube to help the inner layers?


----------



## Shortey (Mar 4, 2011)

No. You should just solve it Alot.


----------



## RTh (Mar 4, 2011)

I shaved as shown in #1 and seems to be better now, no more clicky feel while moving inner layers and they move way better. Still there's something wrong =/


----------



## Bapao (Mar 4, 2011)

Shortey said:


> No. You should just solve it Alot.


 
Did you just call him an Alot?


----------



## Shortey (Mar 4, 2011)

I wrote Alot intentionally.


----------



## Bapao (Mar 4, 2011)

Shortey said:


> I wrote Alot intentionally.



I figured that seeing as you wrote it with a capital. Just asking


----------



## RTh (Mar 5, 2011)

OMG, 40 solves and it's freaking awesome. Impressive external layer turns, good inner layers and very stable. No pops and great corner-cuts.

Just shaved the edges and worked the lubix in the cube =]



> Did you just call him an Alot?



LOL.


----------



## theace (Mar 5, 2011)

No, he said he should solve an Alot. Anyway, it gets better with use. My x4's inner layers are (almost) as good as my outers. Slightly clickier but not difficult to turn.


----------



## collinbxyz (Mar 5, 2011)

You could probably break in the x-cube inner layers extremely fast like this =P


----------



## daniel0731ex (Mar 6, 2011)

Sarah's X-cube was :fp


----------



## RTh (Mar 7, 2011)

Well, after some days solving the cube it'ss way better than the first day.

I lock-up a bit and I've popped and edge like 3 times. Which actually is close to nothing since I must have solved it about 300 times.

So, nice cube xb27 =]


----------



## EricReese (Mar 8, 2011)

Guys, put maru lube on the outer layers and turn it around for a bit, then turn inner layers so it gets a bit in there too. Mines sexy now


----------



## RTh (Mar 9, 2011)

With Lubix this cube is awesome, can't believe how smooth the outer layers are xD The inner layers are still a bit stiff. There's still some things to improve, but man, I love the X-Cube.

Anyway, now that I can solve a 4x4 outside without fear of pops I'm improving steadily.


----------



## crocerius (Mar 25, 2011)

I just lost my small inner piece of my x-cube 4x4x4

Is it same size with the shengshou 4x4?


----------



## RTh (Mar 25, 2011)

crocerius said:


> I just lost my small inner piece of my x-cube 4x4x4
> 
> Is it same size with the shengshou 4x4?


 
They are not the same size.


----------



## fireb0x (Mar 25, 2011)

I was trying to find where to buy one of these in the OP but couldn't figure out where to buy one. Help?


----------



## guinepigs rock (Mar 25, 2011)

Is there any black ones left?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 26, 2011)

If anyone needs spare pieces, I have a disassembled one (black) that I'm using to give to people.

I just ask that shipping is fully payed (shipping in U.S. preferred, but I'll ship overseas, just pay shipping )


----------



## daniel0731ex (Mar 27, 2011)

Sarah ruined her cube by sanding down the anti-misallignment notches. She might be interesten in your spare parts.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 28, 2011)

daniel0731ex said:


> Sarah ruined her cube by sanding down the anti-misallignment notches. She might be interesten in your spare parts.


 
Thanks, I'll show her this thread.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 28, 2011)

daniel0731ex said:


> Sarah ruined her cube by sanding down the anti-misallignment notches. She might be interesten in your spare parts.


 
Thanks, I'll show her this thread.


----------



## Godmil (Mar 28, 2011)

daniel0731ex said:


> Sarah ruined her cube by sanding down the anti-misallignment notches. She might be interesten in your spare parts.


 
You wouldn't happen to know *why* she did that would you? Just curious.


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 28, 2011)

Godmil said:


> You wouldn't happen to know *why* she did that would you? Just curious.


T_T
Because I'm stupid. I thought they were causing the turning to sound all crunchy.


----------



## theace (Apr 9, 2011)

@Ryan: Yeah so i was being an idiot and practicing OLL parity in the rickshaw when the thing exploded. I picked up as much as I could find and after getting home, I found that one of those tiny internal edge wing piece thingies is missing. Do you have a spare? How much?


----------



## RTh (Apr 9, 2011)

theace said:


> @Ryan: Yeah so i was being an idiot and practicing OLL parity in the rickshaw when the thing exploded. I picked up as much as I could find and after getting home, I found that one of those tiny internal edge wing piece thingies is missing. Do you have a spare? How much?



Had a similar problem some days ago. Lend the cube to a guy in school, he instantly popped the cube as he picked it up. One of the edge caps went missing and I didn't notice until I got home.

This isn't a cube to take outside, like the Dayan MF8 4x4.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Apr 9, 2011)

yeah, along with the V-cubes, this type of mechanism is really explosive


----------



## EricReese (Apr 10, 2011)

theace said:


> @Ryan: Yeah so i was being an idiot and practicing OLL parity in the rickshaw when the thing exploded. I picked up as much as I could find and after getting home, I found that one of those tiny internal edge wing piece thingies is missing. Do you have a spare? How much?


 
Just pay for shipping and I think he would send it over.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 10, 2011)

If shipping is paid in full then sure I'll ship it out. Just keep in mind it'd be overseas.

Come to think of it, I never sent out Sarahs'. I need to go by the post office. Been very very busy lately with my jobs and school.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Apr 10, 2011)

RTh said:


> Had a similar problem some days ago. Lend the cube to a guy in school, he instantly popped the cube as he picked it up. One of the edge caps went missing and I didn't notice until I got home.
> 
> This isn't a cube to take outside, like the Dayan MF8 4x4.


 


daniel0731ex said:


> yeah, along with the V-cubes, this type of mechanism is really explosive


 
No amazing speedcube should be taken to public, besides competitions or cube meets. Hell, nothing with a lot of pieces.


----------



## theace (Apr 10, 2011)

All right. How much do I need to pay for shipping?


----------



## ilikecubing (Apr 14, 2011)

theace said:


> @Ryan: Yeah so i was being an idiot and *practicing OLL parity in the rickshaw* when the thing exploded. I picked up as much as I could find and after getting home, I found that one of those tiny internal edge wing piece thingies is missing. Do you have a spare? How much?



LOL,was it an auto rickshaw?


----------



## theace (May 1, 2011)

Yes. And I really need an internal edge. Ryan hasn't replied at all. Busy with life or something I guess...


----------



## xbmom (May 9, 2011)

hi, this is xb27 s mom
if you need a part of x cube please send mail to
[email protected]
Wei(xb27) is quite busy at school lately
this service is free , you need to send a photo then i know which part should i send
sorry for my bad english


----------



## Maleficmaster666 (Oct 5, 2018)

xbmom said:


> hi, this is xb27 s mom
> if you need a part of x cube please send mail to
> [email protected]
> Wei(xb27) is quite busy at school lately
> ...



Good day. Do you still send out the replacement parts?


----------



## Sion (Oct 8, 2018)

Maleficmaster666 said:


> Good day. Do you still send out the replacement parts?



Damn. You just bumped a post that was over seven years old.


----------



## Hazel (Oct 8, 2018)

Sion said:


> Damn. You just bumped a post that was over seven years old.


Doesn't beat my 12-year bump


----------



## Sion (Oct 8, 2018)

Aerma said:


> Doesn't beat my 12-year bump


Well I did my own 12 year bump to even the playing field


----------



## Maleficmaster666 (Oct 9, 2018)

Sion said:


> Well I did my own 12 year bump to even the playing field


Yea lol. It’s that I still have my old X-cube, but one of the centers broke a while back so I super glued it, but it was never the same cause it’s slightky raised. I figured there was no harm in asking even though I’m not expecting a response about it. I would just prefer to have it all flat instead of one piece that’s raised from the rest.


----------

